# Rate The Sig Above You V.6



## mow (Sep 7, 2005)

You know the drill =]

Oh and once again,



			
				moe said:
			
		

> DONT SPAM!
> 
> If you already rated a sig a few post ago, no need to re-rate it again, unless you changed your sig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't tell if you edited it any way. But I like the picture, although it is a bit sharp.

*7/10*


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2005)

5/10 a bit empty, not to appealing background and color are really plain


----------



## newbie__ (Sep 7, 2005)

9/10 all cool ;]


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 7, 2005)

It's ok. Brushing's a little bland and doesn't work with stock all that well. I don't like the font either. 7/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 7, 2005)

8/10
9/10
10/10
7.5/10
8/10


----------



## Mephisto00 (Sep 7, 2005)

I really like the sig, but I'm not very fond of the text...

8.5/10


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2005)

6/10 Green doesnt go well with sasuke


----------



## Sex (Sep 7, 2005)

Mephisto:

7.2/10

The font blows.

Brushing is not bad. 

Pek:

9.5/10

I really like the concept. (:

Love the Orihime and Fight sigs.


----------



## AznSup3rman (Sep 7, 2005)

8/10

Looks nice, like it
dunno what the text says though =]


----------



## RodMack (Sep 7, 2005)

that's a sexy chick. i like how it flashes. 8/10


----------



## karubin (Sep 7, 2005)

I really like the first one, but the second one, the color seems not too much, maybe its just me.  

First sig: 8.5/10
Second: 7/10
Third: 7.5/10

Overall: 8/10
Pretty nice, keep up with the good work


----------



## newbie__ (Sep 8, 2005)

8.9/10.. Color flows well, nice brushing


----------



## LvK (Sep 8, 2005)

7/10
9/10

second looks a bit better


----------



## De Monies (Sep 8, 2005)

8/10

stock is blended nicely, but the colours / font just don't do it for me


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 8, 2005)

7.635940322147474747474747474747474747474.../10

The sig is decent, could've used a bit of blending, but it has its own style, which I like.  The Naruto FC link I like best, nice layering effect.


Be kind with me, I made my sig at school in a few minutes using fireworks, which I don't know how to use.


----------



## LvK (Sep 8, 2005)

ehm that sig......

dunno 5/10 maybe 
soz


----------



## Sayo (Sep 8, 2005)

7,5/10

don't like how you blended the stock in, nice sig though (:


----------



## Notaku (Sep 8, 2005)

i love ur transparent sigs  nice stock to
9/10


----------



## shinubi (Sep 8, 2005)

6/10 .... try improve blending


----------



## Notaku (Sep 8, 2005)

8/10
sayako made that sig for me


----------



## Crowe (Sep 8, 2005)

7/10 -

Current this or trash it >.>


----------



## De Monies (Sep 8, 2005)

8/10
i like it but not as good as some of your other stuff


----------



## newbie__ (Sep 8, 2005)

7.5/10 yaoi lovv


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 8, 2005)

1st---10/10
2nd--8.5/10
3rd--7/10


----------



## Crowe (Sep 8, 2005)

First, 7.5/10 

Current this or trash it ?


----------



## Quinn inactive (Sep 8, 2005)

Can't figure out what this is, but nice effects 
8/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 8, 2005)

Curse for the paring but as a sig it's worth an 8/10


----------



## Sayo (Sep 8, 2005)

5/10
bad cutting/quality


----------



## Quinn inactive (Sep 8, 2005)

Fits perfectly!  10/10


----------



## Fishchicken (Sep 8, 2005)

it's nice. 9/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 8, 2005)

9/10, the transparency is actually good unlike some others


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 8, 2005)

not bad, the text sorta throws off the signature somewhat. 7.5/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 8, 2005)

both hot 
9.2/10


----------



## Kurau (Sep 8, 2005)

10/10  Blends in really well,  I like the font too


----------



## Sayo (Sep 8, 2005)

it's ok, 7/10 
''"'" ''"


----------



## Shino's a Bad Man (Sep 8, 2005)

thats a nice pic 8/10


----------



## newbie__ (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry i dont see a sig lol


----------



## Talvius (Sep 8, 2005)

8/10
8.5/10
8/10


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 8, 2005)

9.8765432100000000000000000000000000004/10 awesome
8.999999999999999029372937293729372937/10 really cool
8.6453645323482374/10 trippy, I like it

Get ready to see the lowest scores in this thread in the next post.


----------



## Alterdeus (Sep 8, 2005)

8/10 for the top two, they don't suck at all.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Sep 8, 2005)

Mmm... swirly... 8/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 9, 2005)

8, 8, 9/10.
All cool sigs


----------



## mgrace (Sep 9, 2005)

It's good... 9/10


----------



## De Monies (Sep 9, 2005)

10/10000
it's nice.  I like the colours and it has depth


----------



## Fishchicken (Sep 9, 2005)

sig1: it's great, i like it. nice work. 9,5/10

sig2: good. but the quote is too "typical". and the text is a bit pixelated. 7,5/10


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 9, 2005)

looks good to me. 8.5/10


----------



## newbie__ (Sep 9, 2005)

7.5/10

8/10


----------



## Phancy Pants (Sep 9, 2005)

Really like the second one. Overall 8/10.


----------



## lekki (Sep 9, 2005)

Jiraiya is a 10, Urahara is an 8


----------



## Kurau (Sep 9, 2005)

6/10..   Doesn't really appeal to me sorry!


----------



## karubin (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice transparent sig, nice brushes.  
7.5 , 8 /10


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 9, 2005)

8/10...The FVIII text is hard to see.


----------



## Kurau (Sep 9, 2005)

Samurai Champloo = the pwn.  10/10


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 9, 2005)

9.00000000000000000000003/10
9.999999999998765432356787652344356456789/10

I like the pink one a lot.


----------



## Misk (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice 9.6/10
...............


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 9, 2005)

7/10..My comments are in your thread of this sig.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 9, 2005)

samurai champloo is awesome 10/10


----------



## newbie__ (Sep 10, 2005)

9/10 very nice
8.15/10


----------



## RebelliousJedi (Sep 10, 2005)

nice. 8.5/10 for the group.

RJ


----------



## De Monies (Sep 10, 2005)

8/10


----------



## Raziel (Sep 10, 2005)

8/10
7.5/10

Nice ^_^


----------



## lekki (Sep 10, 2005)

9/10 for the last one. I've already done the others before


----------



## newbie__ (Sep 10, 2005)

8/10
9/10 last 2


----------



## Notaku (Sep 10, 2005)

overall 8/10
look at the last spoiler bar


----------



## cyber-kun (Sep 10, 2005)

rated your sig in the wrong section, so here it is 9/10 =o


----------



## Notaku (Sep 10, 2005)

lol
cool 9/10


----------



## Sayo (Sep 10, 2005)

6,5/10
6/10
5/10
"''""' ''"''

was ment for the guy above the person above, rofl  @ newbie


----------



## Raziel (Sep 10, 2005)

Why bother posting in here, Sayoko? You'll only get 10/10 ratings anyway  XD  

10/10 :amazed


----------



## NineG (Sep 10, 2005)

9/10 very nice sig


----------



## Sayo (Sep 10, 2005)

> Why bother posting in here, Sayoko? You'll only get 10/10 ratings anyway  XD


good for my ego


----------



## Notaku (Sep 10, 2005)

what if i do this 1/10


----------



## Sayo (Sep 10, 2005)

> what if i do this 1/10


than your the first 1 who gives me that rate since oct 2004


----------



## De Monies (Sep 10, 2005)

well i'll do 1/10 to you


----------



## Notaku (Sep 10, 2005)

8/10

@ j/k j/k i already gave it a 10/10 a few pages back

well Sayako how do u rate ur own work *points at my sig*


----------



## Sayo (Sep 10, 2005)

> well Sayako how do u rate ur own work *points at my sig*


hahaha, that would be a realy biased opinion.

20/10 :x


----------



## Notaku (Sep 10, 2005)

>x<


----------



## Crowe (Sep 10, 2005)

7/10 for the second, the color differences are to great.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 10, 2005)

Great colors...9/10 ^_^


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 10, 2005)

i give them a 7.5/10 all together


----------



## Sayo (Sep 10, 2005)

6/10
7,5/10

=]


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 10, 2005)

9/10
^_^ Really nice job!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 10, 2005)

7/10 the brushing is nice but the stock is too opaque.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 10, 2005)

Brushing looks way to random 6.6/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Sep 10, 2005)

8/10 =3

.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 10, 2005)

7/10 the brushing is nice but the stock is too opaque.


----------



## Rin <3 (Sep 10, 2005)

blacklusterseph004 said:
			
		

> 7/10 the brushing is nice but the stock is too opaque.


 
thats what you said on ur last post o.o

^7.8


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 10, 2005)

Chibi Temari ^^ 9/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Sep 10, 2005)

smexy =3 9.3/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 10, 2005)

i like it 7/10


----------



## De Monies (Sep 11, 2005)

10/10 looks awesuM!

hahaha only half of the threads are working for me  the apocolypse is on us again


----------



## clockwork (Sep 11, 2005)

1. Yay bandwith frog 10/5

2. It's good it rocks somebodies jox.

Overall the judges say 7.5 for effort.


----------



## Darko (Sep 11, 2005)

Heh. funny, strange, a little confusing why that soldier is there, 8/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 11, 2005)

7/10 for this one


----------



## Gaia (Sep 11, 2005)

8/10

nice =]


----------



## Notaku (Sep 11, 2005)

it's ok 8/10 
i don't no witch to use help


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 11, 2005)

stick to the first one. has that brush where the tail is. 9/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 11, 2005)

cute 9/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 11, 2005)

10/10 for the middle one
8/10 for the last one


----------



## Notaku (Sep 11, 2005)

8/10 overall


----------



## lekki (Sep 11, 2005)

Come one man, individually, I want to knwo which ones to get rid of


----------



## Notaku (Sep 11, 2005)

okok the one with the girl form dyasty warriors can stay that goblin can leave
the big one to


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 11, 2005)

10/10 for them all


----------



## Notaku (Sep 11, 2005)

both 8/10


----------



## Quinn inactive (Sep 11, 2005)

Definitely 10/10


----------



## Sayo (Sep 11, 2005)

6/10
simple design/blending. . .


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 11, 2005)

10/10 flcl rox


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 11, 2005)

1st--10/10
2nd--10/10--a lil bright but I love it


----------



## Oompje (Sep 11, 2005)

1st  - 8/10 
2nd  - 7/10
3rd (the one behind the spoiler tag) - 9/10 looks really good


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 11, 2005)

i like it 9/10


----------



## Crowe (Sep 11, 2005)

7/10 on the second one a bit to bright.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 11, 2005)

A little simple, but solid work 8/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 11, 2005)

9.1/10 Overall


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 11, 2005)

gundams rule 10/10


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 11, 2005)

wing zero sig looks great. 9/10


----------



## Crowe (Sep 11, 2005)

Sweet brushing to i dont really like the dubble stock but anyway, its sweet 8.5/10


----------



## The Mist (Sep 11, 2005)

(10)2/10, nice sig


----------



## mageofdeath (Sep 11, 2005)

I like the mist one 9/10 good brushing...


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 11, 2005)

Ooooh... me like lee and its sorta wierdly original =O

I give it 8/10

*wonders what my sig will get*


----------



## Kurau (Sep 11, 2005)

lol 10/10 for effort!


----------



## lekki (Sep 12, 2005)

both get a 9/10, I would've given 10s but I've given too many lately and it would seem I'm biased


----------



## Notaku (Sep 12, 2005)

big 8/10
goblin 5/10
girl 8/10


----------



## Oompje (Sep 12, 2005)

overall good sigs
8/10
8/10
9/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 12, 2005)

goeie spike oompje
ik geef het een 9/10


----------



## RodMack (Sep 12, 2005)

i like the brushing in the 2nd and 3rd sigs.
1st - 8/10
2nd - 8.5/10
3rd - 8.5/10


----------



## De Monies (Sep 12, 2005)

9/10
9/10
8/10


----------



## Oompje (Sep 12, 2005)

giffies are cool 8/10
the other one rox indeed a little 7/10 because it's unique 




			
				Notaku said:
			
		

> goeie spike oompje
> ik geef het een 9/10



 er zijn nog meer nederlanders op dit forum


----------



## Crowe (Sep 12, 2005)

8/10 He's a bit overblended


----------



## Notaku (Sep 12, 2005)

9/10


			
				Oompje said:
			
		

> er zijn nog meer nederlanders op dit forum


 veel meer

ukitake volgens mij ook


----------



## anime_pinoy (Sep 12, 2005)

^ English please...

8/10  Funny clip lol,
7.5 Overall good sig, nice brushing


----------



## Kurau (Sep 12, 2005)

7/10
8/10
9/10

1st one is blended bad o.o  3 is nice though


----------



## Sayo (Sep 12, 2005)

7,5/10
7/10
'"'   "' ''""


----------



## Misk (Sep 12, 2005)

10/10
'''''''''


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 12, 2005)

hmm...actually pretty nice  7/10

....


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 12, 2005)

Pretty Orihime ^^ 9/10


----------



## Haruka (Sep 12, 2005)

Rofl copter. large breasts. ZOMFG.10/10


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 12, 2005)

prince leon said:
			
		

> Pretty Orihime ^^ 9/10



 thanks.. 

Haruka: ehehe....uh, 8/10 xDDD


----------



## RodMack (Sep 12, 2005)

nice Orihime stock. brushing looks good and i like the colour. font looks good too. 8.5/10


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks, =]

all have nice border and stock, bg looks great for all  9/10

my favorite, the last one..(soi fong, i think it was called)


----------



## Crowe (Sep 13, 2005)

To much negative space, background is brushed way to light imo.6.5/10


----------



## Darko (Sep 13, 2005)

1st: 7.5/10, its ok but, a little bland i think
2nd: 9/10 haha pretty funny


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Sep 13, 2005)

6.9/10
';'
;'
.


----------



## LvK (Sep 13, 2005)

its nice, looks a bit boring tho

7/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 13, 2005)

10/10 again ¬_¬


----------



## lekki (Sep 13, 2005)

Did you change the last one? I could've sworn her skin wasn't transparent the first time.

I give it a 9/10 now


----------



## Notaku (Sep 13, 2005)

it had more brush on the 2nd
8/10 over all


----------



## De Monies (Sep 13, 2005)

8/10
10/10
9/10


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 13, 2005)

first one- imageshack w/e..cant see

second: ehehe,,nice xD 7/10

banners- i wont rate...


----------



## NineG (Sep 13, 2005)

nice verie nice 10/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 13, 2005)

Kind of bare 6/10


----------



## Sayo (Sep 13, 2005)

it's ok, stock looks bit crips and font is crap =p
7/10


----------



## Utz (Sep 13, 2005)

Amazing vector sig, not to mention it's FLCL   Love the texture and brushings, really awesome vector. 10/10


----------



## Oompje (Sep 13, 2005)

Hitsugaya rules 8/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 13, 2005)

Really nice. Spike is always teh coo. ^^ 9/10


----------



## Mark b (Sep 13, 2005)

Seen ya works , 8/10 ...nice


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 13, 2005)

xD nice bg!  7/10


----------



## Darko (Sep 14, 2005)

7/10, sorry, the face looks kind of bland to me


----------



## lekki (Sep 14, 2005)

7/10 for this one.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 14, 2005)

7/10 for the wtf sig. Funny

2: Not really feeling this one. Stock just looks kinda slapped on and BG's too wallpaper-ish (wallpaper as in actual physical wallpaper, not comp ones).
3:This one's pretty cool. Great stock, creative censoring. Brushing could use some depth and randomness (shape dynamics -> angle jitter)


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmm. First sig - 7.5/10
I really like the second sig though. Nice effects. - 9/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 14, 2005)

I give your sig a 10/100. It's not showing


----------



## Notaku (Sep 14, 2005)

no siggie only a banner 5/10
what the deal with makin characters with huge cleavage ?_?
(for the one above)

8/10
6/10
 9/10 i think i read the doshinji of that pic


----------



## lekki (Sep 14, 2005)

What's so bad about the middle one cause I'm determined to use that chick in a sig?


----------



## Notaku (Sep 14, 2005)

don't mind me it's just my own taste


----------



## LvK (Sep 14, 2005)

8/10
9/10
9/10

ALL L33T !!!!!111one


----------



## Notaku (Sep 14, 2005)

LvK said:
			
		

> 8/10
> 9/10
> 9/10
> 
> ALL L33T !!!!!111one


1/10  






















*Spoiler*: _Muhahaha_ 



 J/K


----------



## Crowe (Sep 14, 2005)

Notaku easy with the post and with you're signature. If you havent realized it yet its pretty huge.


----------



## Oompje (Sep 14, 2005)

spacey looking sig, looks good 8.5/10


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice sig, you got there! 9/10!


----------



## FoxNaruto (Sep 14, 2005)

no sig? i give the avatar 6/10 nice fc's btw


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 14, 2005)

. . . .8/10..=]


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 14, 2005)

its cool 7.5/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 14, 2005)

9/10
8/10
''''''''


----------



## lekki (Sep 14, 2005)

I give it an 8.9/10 very cool


----------



## Notaku (Sep 15, 2005)

a wth 10/10 ¬,¬


----------



## Rendan (Sep 15, 2005)

so many stuff, but the avy is original, and sigs are good
8.5/10 overall


----------



## Oompje (Sep 15, 2005)

nice sigs, one theme, along with the avatar makes them perfect 10/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Sep 15, 2005)

7/10
'.'
.''.'
.


----------



## De Monies (Sep 15, 2005)

10/10 

I just love this one


----------



## Rendan (Sep 15, 2005)

6/10...........................


----------



## De Monies (Sep 15, 2005)

8/10 

I uploaded the sig again


----------



## ViolinistBAKA (Sep 15, 2005)

10/10 for the life of Uzumaki Naruto one...very nice


----------



## RodMack (Sep 15, 2005)

the bg looks nice. stock is also good. like the red colour. 8/10


----------



## Utz (Sep 15, 2005)

1st sig-- little clutter, I like the stock though (very creepy o.o) 6/10

2nd sig-- better, nice stock, the color choices are awesome, brushing little bland on the left side, but nice job. 7.5/10

3rd sig-- love it, very smooth look, awesome colors and brushing. 9/10


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 15, 2005)

8/10 =] hitsugaya..xD


----------



## k_e_i_k_u_n_1_7 (Sep 16, 2005)

^ 8/10 love the BG, my BG brushing sucks iunno how to make good BG's


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Sep 16, 2005)

Meh.. need some better brushing on the red side. 7/10


----------



## rinka (Sep 16, 2005)

All are nice except Shuuhei sig bg. Too messy =] overall: ok
8.5/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 16, 2005)

8.5/10 for the sig. it's awesome


----------



## Sayo (Sep 16, 2005)

6,5/10
"                '


----------



## Talvius (Sep 16, 2005)

8/10 nice but maybe more colors.


----------



## NineG (Sep 16, 2005)

7/10 allot of diferent colours

P.S: the one that's gonna rate my sig press the spoiler buttons or else there is no sig XD


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Sep 16, 2005)

/




'.'
.'
'.'


----------



## Misk (Sep 16, 2005)

Bai bai.....9/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 16, 2005)

Definitely one of your best IMO. Great stock and brushing 9/10 here


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Sep 16, 2005)

6.8/10
''...


----------



## mow (Sep 16, 2005)

I love his facial expression 7/10


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't really get the main one but the one's in the tag are awesome

9.9/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 16, 2005)

Roy sig is lacking -_- 6/10


----------



## NineG (Sep 16, 2005)

oew oew got to love the green 8/10


----------



## Oompje (Sep 16, 2005)

DOH @ sigs... 7/10 because they are funny


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 16, 2005)

oo nice, 7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 16, 2005)

i like it 8/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 16, 2005)

10/10 Tifa <3


----------



## damienx (Sep 16, 2005)

8/10 like others said, needs blending, too sharp.


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 16, 2005)

uh it's okay..7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 16, 2005)

once again 8/10


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 16, 2005)

Pretty pretty! 9.9/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 17, 2005)

Kinda boring.  6/10


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Sep 17, 2005)

Ooo... nice. 9.5/10


----------



## Temari - Le Seductive (Sep 17, 2005)

Really wild. Tone it down. 5/10


----------



## Oompje (Sep 17, 2005)

not bad at all  7/10


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 17, 2005)

nice siggy 9/10


----------



## Sayo (Sep 17, 2005)

8,5/10 for the renji

10/10 for the SKOTW 1


----------



## slasher1001 (Sep 17, 2005)

i'll give 8/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 17, 2005)

a little too boring 7/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 17, 2005)

8/10 and 9.5/10 for the Zoro one.



P.S. To the one who rates my sig, I have 3 sigs.


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 17, 2005)

then hidden one
10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 17, 2005)

cool sig 8/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 17, 2005)

That's hot. Great lighting! 9/10


----------



## Oompje (Sep 17, 2005)

very nice sig 8/10


----------



## De Monies (Sep 17, 2005)

i really like this sig XD 10/10


----------



## N' FaMoS (Sep 17, 2005)

itz ok, i like the animation, 6/10
and the ROX thing, ^_^

:]


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 17, 2005)

cool 9/10...


----------



## Rendan (Sep 17, 2005)

nic siggy 8'5/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 17, 2005)

8/10 
i see that the FFAC craze has begun


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 17, 2005)

1: Just...sweet! 9/10
2: Same here, awesome lighting and brushing. Nice work with the text too. 9.5/10
3: *drool* great stock and brushing. Just nice rendering of lighting and once again, great text. Absolutely nothing to complain about. 9.8/10


----------



## Rendan (Sep 17, 2005)

loves the 1st 10/10
seconf 9.9/10


----------



## Crowe (Sep 17, 2005)

7/10 sweet


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 17, 2005)

awesome 10/10


----------



## De Monies (Sep 17, 2005)

9.8/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 17, 2005)

Points for the funny.  7/10


----------



## Crowe (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice work by chauronity with the stock & text 8/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 17, 2005)

original with the black border. me likes everythin except the font

its a 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 17, 2005)

yay rei 8/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 17, 2005)

Wing-Zero said:
			
		

> yay rei 8/10


i know 


and its 8,5/10 ^^


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 17, 2005)

^
rei <3...8/10


----------



## chauronity (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh my god, the boobs...  

7½/10 or 8/10, i can't decide. Anyways, it's simple and "art-like". The quality of the stock might be a little better. The font and the bar code works together...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 17, 2005)

damn those are nice, I really like them. the avy also first with the siggie....
completly awesome. d *reps*

First one: 9,5/10

Second one: 9,9/10


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 17, 2005)

^rei chan!!! 10/10
Sayoko, get over here so i can rate your awesome flcl sig


----------



## Sayo (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm here rokku


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 17, 2005)

^10/10 on that siggy!, how do you do that? amazing
i think the first time i fell for your work was with the battle against shiren when you made that gothic girl vector that chauronity is wearing now


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 17, 2005)

10/10 for da renji one it looks really hot


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 17, 2005)

Vincent = teh cool. 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 17, 2005)

boobs are great 10/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 17, 2005)

9.5/10 coolio


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 17, 2005)

Sweet stock, coulda done more with the brushing, but great job on it anyway. 8/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 18, 2005)

7/10 and 7.8/10.

Does the chick in the first sig only have one arm?


----------



## Tanthalos (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll rate the WTF one

 10/10 very nicly done!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 18, 2005)

nice stock....a bit too simple thought >_>

its a 7,5/10


----------



## De Monies (Sep 18, 2005)

overall 8/10


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 18, 2005)

naruto @ home in a bad weather 
7.6/10 <3


----------



## lekki (Sep 18, 2005)

Thats a nice sig, must've taken abit of thought huh? 9/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 18, 2005)

The wtf sig is fine. I don't get it though 7/10
Dead mouse sig is pretty cool, but not really anything amazing 7/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 18, 2005)

i like ya style in both siggies actually. a bit too much contrast on the one on the bottom thought. nice

1st: 9/10

2nd (both): 8,5/10


----------



## De Monies (Sep 18, 2005)

7.5/10 for the Rei one, and do I post a rating for the other one? It's just a few words... 

7.5/10 for the gaara siggy

6.7/10


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 18, 2005)

hmm..i dont see anything..

but the spoliers: 7/10 for both ;D


----------



## Zrexerz (Sep 18, 2005)

1st = 6/10
2nd = 6.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 18, 2005)

8/10 i guess


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 18, 2005)

uh, it's good. 7/10


----------



## iLLESTxBOO (Sep 18, 2005)

good =) 8/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 18, 2005)

Cute 9/10
'''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Rendan (Sep 18, 2005)

^^funny chibies 8/10
^nice siggies 10/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 18, 2005)

8.5/10.........


----------



## RodMack (Sep 18, 2005)

Vincent Valentine looks a bit too dark. nice brushing though. 8/10


----------



## De Monies (Sep 19, 2005)

7/10
8/10
9/10


----------



## N' FaMoS (Sep 19, 2005)

go check out wit ur imagehost
i kant see ur stuff man!


----------



## De Monies (Sep 19, 2005)

ahh not again, there I've uploaded it.. AGAIN  stupid imageshack okay I'm using somebody different now lets hope I don't have to upload this one quite as much...

9/10


----------



## Raziel (Sep 19, 2005)

@ DemonEyes: Can't see your new sig...:sad 
@ u2n: Damn, that's just hawt...10/10


----------



## cyber-kun (Sep 19, 2005)

8/10
10/10
10/10
^_^


----------



## lekki (Sep 19, 2005)

I love these shady accounts. 6 posts since june?
Anyway:
7 for the Ichigo, 7 for the Hitsugaya and 6.5 for the Gaara one.


----------



## Misk (Sep 19, 2005)

Wtf is right 7/10

(9/10 on the FC banner)


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 19, 2005)

1=9.4/10
2=7.5/10


----------



## Oompje (Sep 19, 2005)

1st a bit to dark 7/10
2nd wth.... ok... LOL! 10/10


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmm... 1/10...  Sorry but, you don't have any sig


----------



## Oompje (Sep 19, 2005)

I do have one  

1st 7/10
2nd 8/10


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Sep 19, 2005)

Hm?  If it's a picture, then I can't see it.
But I can always rate the text  7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 19, 2005)

your sig gets a 8/10


----------



## Raineth (Sep 19, 2005)

Really cool effects on the Tifa sig Wing-Zero. 9.5/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 19, 2005)

10/10

<3 teh text+stock+bg+blending 

Overall :


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 19, 2005)

ichigo is cool 8/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 20, 2005)

9.6/10. But damn people, you're rubbing it in for those of us who can't see advent children yet.

Where do you guys get it from?


----------



## Rendan (Sep 20, 2005)

wtf?
7.5/10 overall


----------



## lekki (Sep 20, 2005)

It's not nice to overall rate. I like to know which are not as good so I can modify/replace with other ones I've made.

The WTF one is going to be there for a loooonnnggg time though


----------



## KageMane (Sep 20, 2005)

1st: 8/10 original, but lacks colour

2nd: 9/10 gr8 banner


----------



## Raziel (Sep 20, 2005)

Hawt brushing. Bad blending.....8/10


----------



## Rendan (Sep 20, 2005)

1-8/10 i like the way it looks
2-9/10 nice bg
3-9/10 so original
4-10/10
5-9/10 i love that bg


----------



## LvK (Sep 20, 2005)

9/10 like the composition


----------



## lekki (Sep 20, 2005)

8.5/10. Dunno why I don't like the images on the left


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 20, 2005)

9.3/10
i dont unerstand that wtf sig ...but sure is funny 
(wtf us up with that round lekki sig? oO)


----------



## lekki (Sep 20, 2005)

No one else has one like that
No one else has one like the WTF one for that matter 
Incase you were wondering HxH Gon and Killua in the Greed Island Arc.


----------



## De Monies (Sep 20, 2005)

9/10 for WTF

7/10 for the rest


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 20, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> No one else has one like that
> No one else has one like the WTF one for that matter
> Incase you were wondering HxH Gon and Killua in the Greed Island Arc.




i know your trying to avoid rating my sig
now RATE ^^


----------



## De Monies (Sep 20, 2005)

I know that you're trying to avoid rating MY sig 

9.5/10


----------



## Tanthalos (Sep 20, 2005)

Sees simple enough to me.

 1. You did a great job clipping those sections of that ending together. 9/10

 2. Where did you find such a picture? It look like Sasue is getting ready to give NAruto a full body exam.


----------



## mgrace (Sep 20, 2005)

8.97/10

Not bad


----------



## De Monies (Sep 20, 2005)

I needs a signature 
1000/1000


----------



## lekki (Sep 20, 2005)

atreyu said:
			
		

> i know your trying to avoid rating my sig
> now RATE ^^


I gave you a 9.5/10 the first time man. Didn't think I needed to rate it again 

You want a 10 you say? Fine


----------



## Oompje (Sep 20, 2005)

the wtf sig:              10/10 , it's damn funny  
the bloodlines sig:      7/10 , not to bad
touchboobie sig:        9/10 , ecchi!!


----------



## Rendan (Sep 20, 2005)

the stock is not clear enough
7/10


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 20, 2005)

8/10..nice


----------



## N' FaMoS (Sep 20, 2005)

s'okay
:] 6.5/10


----------



## Kimi Sama (Sep 20, 2005)

8/10, those Sephy and Cloud pics are awsome combined with those visual effects. Could be a bit more personalized, though.


----------



## Tanthalos (Sep 20, 2005)

6/10 

 an interesting idea


----------



## N' FaMoS (Sep 20, 2005)

Kimimaro Sama said:
			
		

> 8/10, those Sephy and Cloud pics are awsome combined with those visual effects. Could be a bit more personalized, though.


*well, i took the screencap of cloud from the movie, so im the only 1 with that specific pic of him, *(until sum1 else goes and tracks that scene down)*

 i made my own brushes, 
and oh yea!... i did afterall make the sig

 so i think it is personalized* 


*
 -**Hyuuga Tanoshi*

 hmm.. these kinda sigs r different..
i guess u wanted 2 convey a message wit ur sig, itz different, but could use some more spicing up, try giving it more of a bg and blending in the stock

so 6.5/10 to both of them


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 20, 2005)

Hawt brushing. The border's just kinda weird that small. Maybe a bigger size. However, great brushing (even if a little sharp). 8.5/10


----------



## Tanthalos (Sep 20, 2005)

Music is my heart:

 9/10 nice job!

 BTW with Dyro's help I spiced up one of my sigs...just watch it for a moment...

 rotating images what will they think of next?


----------



## Kimi Sama (Sep 20, 2005)

~u2n~ said:
			
		

> well, i took the screencap of cloud from the movie, so im the only 1 with that specific pic of him, [/B](until sum1 else goes and tracks that scene down)*
> 
> i made my own brushes,
> and oh yea!... i did afterall make the sig
> ...


*

Sorry, I didnt explain myself very well :sweat
I didnt mean they're not personalized in an "everyone else on the board has those pics" way, rather that they don't relate to you yourself - your name and something personal on them, for example. then again I suppose thats easy for me to say since my name is a Naruto character

Jakob der Lugnar, I don't know who those characters are, but the lightning effect you've used makes them look really cool - I especialy love the vibrant colours of the top one, really makes it stand out. The second one flipping between the two alternate pics and messages is cool, too.*


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 20, 2005)

blurry 6/10


----------



## Tanthalos (Sep 20, 2005)

8/10

 your brightness techniques faded Tifa out too much IMO


----------



## Misk (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice poems 8/10


----------



## RodMack (Sep 20, 2005)

neat brushing and nice stock. 8.5/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 20, 2005)

1: Kinda simple, but not bad 8/10
2:Sweet stuff,b ut stock seems just sorta stuck on 8/10
3: Great! Love the flow on this one. everything just works together 8.5/10


----------



## N' FaMoS (Sep 20, 2005)

7/10
6.5/10<ur typo is the biggest problem


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 20, 2005)

Very nicely done. 9/10


----------



## Kurau (Sep 20, 2005)

Big ass tittahs, 8.5/10 for the first one.  6/10 for the second (It looks like itwas blended really bad)


----------



## Nidaime~sama (Sep 20, 2005)

Best sig I have ever seen. 10/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't see a sig so 0/10.  Click on my siggy to see an even better pictures ^_^.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 21, 2005)

Interesting work. Blade could be a little more convincing, but I gotta give you props for the idea. 7/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 21, 2005)

8/10
Bg is ok, and stock perference u picked is kewl ... the text could improve
10/10 for animation+idea ... i duno, there's something about it i really like about it with the concept of "music" XP


----------



## De Monies (Sep 21, 2005)

8.7/10 I really like how it's sort of glowy around the stock but not a big fan of the yellowy bit on the right


----------



## lekki (Sep 21, 2005)

I give you an 8.7 for the new monstrosity Never seen it before


----------



## secret7 (Sep 21, 2005)

8..for the cuteness...XP


----------



## lekki (Sep 21, 2005)

7 for your sigs.

And which of the 3 sigs exudes cuteness?


----------



## shizuru (Sep 21, 2005)

10/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice little bunch of pictures
7/10


----------



## Kurau (Sep 21, 2005)

9.5/10  I like it a lot, the colors, bg, and stock are great.


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 21, 2005)

i lyk all ur siggys so over all 10/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2005)

I like this one, and I am a fan of putting Japanese words in stuff for no reason... so I give this a 9/10.


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm 8.4/10 for da cracker/mexican monkey lol


----------



## Rendan (Sep 21, 2005)

creepy but i like it 9/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 21, 2005)

8.5/10 ^_^


----------



## Misk (Sep 21, 2005)

I can never give vincent anything lower than 8/10


----------



## Gooba (Sep 21, 2005)

9/10, I really like the use of colors and stock.


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 21, 2005)

overall 8/10


----------



## Kurau (Sep 21, 2005)

9/10 Vincent is god, Did you color his eye?  Looks good if you did and the bg looks nice.  Only complaint is its a lil too dark to Vincent's right.


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 21, 2005)

yeh dats so tru nah i got dat lil clip of him frm dis wallpaper i have it looks cool huh? well heres ur  rate same as b4 10/10


----------



## Crowe (Sep 21, 2005)

7/10 a bit to big, the bg looks intresting but could've been done better.


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 21, 2005)

8.5/10 ......


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 21, 2005)

i give it a 7/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 21, 2005)

10/10
'''''''''


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 21, 2005)

Pretty good, but I'm not really liking the sharpness on this one. The green brushing could stand to be softer around the edges. 7.5/10


----------



## Crowe (Sep 21, 2005)

7.4/10 for the lastone, sweet colours


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 21, 2005)

I like its compact-ness. 8/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 21, 2005)

1. 7/10 Don't like the brushing much 
2. Pretty good stuff. Like the composition and the text fits 8/10


----------



## Ninja Grampa (Sep 21, 2005)

8 / 10 

I like the sexy dames and the flaming lizard!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 21, 2005)

8/10.......lol


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 21, 2005)

umm 7/10 its really plain


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 21, 2005)

once again a 7/10


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 21, 2005)

8/10

Really crowded, the font is cut off. It's a bit bright for my taste, but still overall a good sig. (Small, too)

(Please only rate the first one)


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 21, 2005)

8/10

(i know, I have no sig yet...)


----------



## De Monies (Sep 22, 2005)

ahhhh my ssoouulll 
5/10 for stealing my sould


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 22, 2005)

10/10

I love the concept. That's what I'm judging this on, so don't be mad at me if I gave anyone else a lower rank. I especially like the center one with Naruto looking out the window at the falling rain.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 22, 2005)

1: Love the typo, partial on the brushing. Not sure I like the stock or blending. Stock could use more depth. 7/10
2: Sweet stuff, but the LQ screencaps kinda take away from the overall image. 8/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 22, 2005)

nice =O

top: 9,5/10
bottom: 8/10


----------



## Sakashi (Sep 22, 2005)

8/10. don't like that white blur around the stock.


----------



## Notaku (Sep 22, 2005)

cool 8/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 22, 2005)

Scary 8.3/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 22, 2005)

gonna give you a 8


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 22, 2005)

umm 7.5/10 i guess


----------



## Cut Thru Me (Sep 22, 2005)

Colours, depth. It lacks

5/10


----------



## chauronity (Sep 22, 2005)

That's really nice, great render and the lighting and the colors are properly made. The text is also fine, and not too plain thanks to the variotion of color. 
It might need a darker border, but those are matters of taste. 

Text might have been better with reflexted effect (dublicate the text and flip it vertical, and lower the opacity into 50-80 and put the blending mode into whichever looks the best)

9,2/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 22, 2005)

I really like it gonna give you 10/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 22, 2005)

6/10... interesting


----------



## Kurau (Sep 22, 2005)

0/10 No SIG ((


----------



## De Monies (Sep 22, 2005)

9.5/10 - really cool!!  I love it! 

8/10
8/10
9/10
8/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 22, 2005)

no sig....0/10


----------



## De Monies (Sep 22, 2005)

10/10 - I duno why but I just love your sigs


----------



## Oompje (Sep 22, 2005)

Naruto ending sig is kewl shame the first one has a little part of text in it that shouldn't be there 8.5/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 22, 2005)

9/10  I KNOW, I dont have a sig!! I can still rate others!!!! Just rate the person before me.

Hopefully I'll be getting a sig soon


----------



## Rendan (Sep 22, 2005)

^^well, for me the stock is too.....is not clear...7/10 for your work^

^no sig,no rate


----------



## Saurus (Sep 22, 2005)

7.8 /10 +1 for the angel thingy lol 
= 8.8/10 
                                  |||||||||||||
I have 3 sigs by the way VVVVVVVVVV


----------



## Oompje (Sep 22, 2005)

1 - 7/10 not to bad but I don't like the light points...

2 - 7/10 

3 - 9/10 that one looks really cool


----------



## Saurus (Sep 22, 2005)

9.8/10 i love UR SIG OmFG


----------



## KageMane (Sep 22, 2005)

Awesome work... 9.5/10

Too many neji maybe!


----------



## Notaku (Sep 22, 2005)

it's ok 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 22, 2005)

there all great 8/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 22, 2005)

Great colors and quality. 9/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 22, 2005)

Ooh, nice. The text is nicely done and the BG's awesome (the little Akatsuki swirls are spot on) 8.5/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice, I like the three sigs combo. 8/10


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 22, 2005)

9/10..damn thats a good banner.


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 22, 2005)

5/10

Woopsies~ 

Too plain for me. ^_^


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 22, 2005)

hmm... overall 7/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 22, 2005)

Still very nice.  9/10


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 22, 2005)

9/10

I love the coloring on this, and since it's Itachi it gets a 9/10.  Really well done.


----------



## k1nj3 (Sep 22, 2005)

cool. 9/10


----------



## Bleach Me (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, it has alot of stuff, where as I prefer simple sigs, BUT I do have to admit I love that art work with the bloody nose... I dont get it, but its cool as hell!!

8/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 23, 2005)

XD funny stuff. 8/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 23, 2005)

hmmm 8.4/10 i lyk da bg


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 23, 2005)

Oooh smexy vincent =O

a bit large for my taste though >.>

9/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 23, 2005)

hmm ichimaru is hot n evil so dat would automatically make him a  8.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 23, 2005)

Oooooh.... I like it alot, the dark colors and the red in the eye stands out nicely too.  I like the background as well, speaking of witch, how do you guys do that, is there an "easy" trick to it that I don't know about?  Very nice indeed I rate it a 10/10 ^_^


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 23, 2005)

1st great idea 8.8/10
2nd 7/10


----------



## chinda (Sep 23, 2005)

6/10 i dont get it


----------



## Rendan (Sep 23, 2005)

like the style, but that white part and some other details....7/10


----------



## Saurus (Sep 23, 2005)

8.7 (including the angel thingy


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 23, 2005)

1.  7/10
2.  like it 8/10
3. 6/10


----------



## Norb (Sep 23, 2005)

3/10 .|-][-|.


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 23, 2005)

L.o.v.e. 10/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 23, 2005)

Blunt... 6/10


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Sep 23, 2005)

Holy mamma 9/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 23, 2005)

It's alright. 7.5/10


----------



## k1nj3 (Sep 23, 2005)

9.88/10
i love the secnd one


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 23, 2005)

1: Pretty good art, and funny 7/10


----------



## RodMack (Sep 23, 2005)

1st - colour looks vivid, nice brushing and neat stock. 9.5/10
2nd - don't like how Tifa's blended with that colour. 7.5/10
3rd - nice bg's. 8.5/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 23, 2005)

I like the 3 sig combo, nice. 9/10


----------



## chauronity (Sep 23, 2005)

That's nice, the akatsuki cloud -pattern in the background and the blue vs. red - theme works fine. The stock is also properly placed, and the blending is smooth, and the texted effects are nicely made. 

The hue of the stock is a little bit too yellowish, thought that might not be the sigmakers fault, but it should be corrected anyways - just brush over the face and put the blending mode into "color", and set the right opacities and you're done. 

Overall, it a really nice sig. 8,9/10.


----------



## Misk (Sep 23, 2005)

Still amazing 9.3/10


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 23, 2005)

10/10...Great stock and overall apperance.


----------



## Nidaime~sama (Sep 23, 2005)

10/10 cause he's from FESS!


----------



## Archssor (Sep 24, 2005)

0/10 No sig.


----------



## lekki (Sep 24, 2005)

8/10 for the sig.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 24, 2005)

7/10
7.2/10 (freaky stock )


----------



## Kuchiyose[NO]Jutsu (Sep 24, 2005)

already rated the other sigs. xscept the city night one. nice, 9/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 24, 2005)

10/10 for the cloud one and 9.9/10 for the broken one(I'd have given a 10 but it seemed wrong to give two 10's )


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 24, 2005)

first one: eeh.....8/10 for originality
second one: mm, interestin style.... 9/10

third little one: i can see her panties!!!
9,999999999999/10


----------



## Rendan (Sep 24, 2005)

Very nice sig, and funny giffies!
10/10 for your great sig


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 24, 2005)

i give it a 7/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 24, 2005)

9/10
'''''''''


----------



## vash2022 (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Archssor (Sep 24, 2005)

Great blending. 9/10


----------



## N' FaMoS (Sep 24, 2005)

pretty good, 8/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 24, 2005)

Good picture of Nas. 7/10


----------



## Cut Thru Me (Sep 24, 2005)

Colours, saturated.

6/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 24, 2005)

Awkward...6/10.


----------



## Rendan (Sep 24, 2005)

10/10 that Itachi sig looks really cool!


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 24, 2005)

great 9/10


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 24, 2005)

8/10..good gif..needs a border


----------



## Rendan (Sep 24, 2005)

^^like that kanji*is it kanji?* but you don't  have a real sig 6/10
@Kuchiki Byakuya 9/10 that siggy rules


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 24, 2005)

@ kuchiki cool , but to big and dont like the font, I mean everybody knows thats naruto and sasuke  7/10

@rendan, love them... 9/10


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 24, 2005)

Rendan said:
			
		

> like that kanji*it's kanji?* but you don't  have a real sig
> 6/10



Huh?

9/10 for yours Rendan


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Sep 24, 2005)

10/10  its awesome


----------



## Archssor (Sep 24, 2005)

Cool. 7/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 24, 2005)

8.5/10

________


----------



## Oompje (Sep 24, 2005)

6/10 it consists of to many frames you should remove probably half of them, and it doesn't really show any interesting moment if you ask me, good try though


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Sep 24, 2005)

looks nice 8.5/10 ^^


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 24, 2005)

> 6/10 it consists of to many frames you should remove probably half of them, and it doesn't really show any interesting moment if you ask me, good try though


whaaaat, it shows that he transforms his arm and it makes a little thunder thats hot...I cant remove the frames...

^ 6.5/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 24, 2005)

I would add some fanclubs and a still image as a "Sig". Layout = 5/10

Animation Image: 7.5/10


----------



## Lien (Sep 24, 2005)

8/10. Itachi is so cool =D


----------



## Ghokun (Sep 24, 2005)

I <3 pink 8,5


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 24, 2005)

ace is cool 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 24, 2005)

Still love it. 9/10


----------



## Sayo (Sep 24, 2005)

"             '' "' ' '""'


----------



## Archssor (Sep 24, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> "             '' "' ' '""'



Um...what does that mean?
=-=-=-
9/10, fantasic work.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 24, 2005)

I got a new Renji today.


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 24, 2005)

love it 9/10


----------



## CABLE (Sep 24, 2005)

you don't have much of a sig, for the animation 5/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 24, 2005)

scary 6.5/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 24, 2005)

Shiny yet empty 7/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 24, 2005)

good but dont like the stock so muc

8/10


----------



## RodMack (Sep 24, 2005)

nice and bright bg, but a stock is missing. 7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 24, 2005)

i give it a 8/10 overall


----------



## Elric (Sep 24, 2005)

awesome, 9/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 24, 2005)

hawt hawt hawt. Kinda plain but well done 8/10


----------



## Sakashi (Sep 25, 2005)

8/10 only downside is BG looks too... unbalanced
6/10 font kills it.
7/10 font kills it.


----------



## lekki (Sep 25, 2005)

I give it an 8/10 mostly for the awesome stock


----------



## bronzhawk (Sep 25, 2005)

wtf: 9/10, sure it is simple but I like the humor
Leeki Naruto: 5/10, I don't like the coloring of naruto and the background (or is that what is called stock?) just doesn't seem to fit
Leeki hot babe:  7.5/10, because I think the purple stroke should be blended a tad more and part of the stoke is cut of at the bottom and that kind of bothers me.


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 25, 2005)

Giant Summon: bwahaha! 8.9/10

Ichigo & Gaara: 7/10 needs colorrrrrrrrrrrrrrr~

[/randomwah]


----------



## furious styles (Sep 25, 2005)

[edit]

gwaaah!

8.5/10

love your main sig...


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 25, 2005)

:S ... its ... a 10/ 10


----------



## lekki (Sep 25, 2005)

6.9/10 for the comet. It needs some text or something.


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 25, 2005)

1. 9/10
2. dont like the colours 6/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 25, 2005)

How can you not like the colors? Naruto is orange, black, yellow and red. Nothing I could do about it.


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 25, 2005)

I know but the rest isnt that great u know...
ya have to change that its to kinda plain, I see the idea but meh....6/10


----------



## Rendan (Sep 25, 2005)

7/10
'   ''


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 25, 2005)

10/10 I especially love the 3rd one,

 if I only could have also one like that that would be great :


----------



## Rendan (Sep 25, 2005)

You mean the Jedi siggy? ASk Lunar in some of the GFX teams[/0fftopic]
6/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Still cool. 8/10


----------



## Melee54 (Sep 25, 2005)

That's awsome, 9.5/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

(Itachi > Sasuke  )

Anyways, great background. The one thing is...I have seen ALOT better stock images. I would get a better stock image and add that to your background. 

Overall: 7/10
Could be: 9/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 25, 2005)

8.5/10 i lyk da bg its really nice


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice. 7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 25, 2005)

9/10 is what it gets


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Still loving it. 9/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 25, 2005)

9/10 Itachi is so kickass


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Great Kenshin signature. 9/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 25, 2005)

8.5/10

-..-.-.-.-.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 25, 2005)

1: Awesome render. Everything's just spot on. Could use text though, IMO, but the effects are surreal and executed great. 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Love the 3 sig combo. Just change the font on the second one.

Overall: 8/10


----------



## KageMane (Sep 25, 2005)

banners: 9/10 - 6/10 - 8/10

sig: 9.5/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 25, 2005)

I would say 8/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 25, 2005)

1st - 7/10

2nd - 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 25, 2005)

kenshin is cool  7/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 25, 2005)

7/10.
....
...
.


----------



## KageMane (Sep 25, 2005)

8/10

7.5/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 25, 2005)

1. 7.3/10
2. 8.4/10 :d


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

I like the comets, just add some text or something. 7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 25, 2005)

a 9/10 agan >.>


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

9/10...again. >.>;


----------



## Misk (Sep 25, 2005)

9.1/10
'
'
'


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

I like it, make it bigger.  7/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 25, 2005)

don't like itachi that much 7/10


----------



## SkriK (Sep 25, 2005)

1st: 8/10
2nd: 9/10
3rd: 7/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Great sigs. 9/10


----------



## SkriK (Sep 25, 2005)

7,5/10 ::::::::::::::::


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 25, 2005)

9/10 I totally want to see AC


----------



## Melee54 (Sep 25, 2005)

7.5/10

I like every part of the sig except the font. Still good though


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 25, 2005)

Could be better =/ 7.5/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow Manda, much better. 9/10


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 25, 2005)

9/10..nice work


----------



## Crowe (Sep 25, 2005)

The idea is good but i dont like it, Sasuke & Naruto in the background shouldnt be there and text could be improved 6.9/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 25, 2005)

too bright 8/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 25, 2005)

10/10 do i need to say more


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 25, 2005)

cute somehow....
8.5/10

^ that was to inuyasha

Notaku: 7/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 25, 2005)

8/10

who vote's i should get new siggie's


----------



## Crowe (Sep 25, 2005)

The later 2 looks pretty nice so i dont really think there should be a reason to change them. Middle sig; 8/10


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 25, 2005)

8/10..too bright


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 25, 2005)

cool 8/10 ....


----------



## Misk (Sep 25, 2005)

9/10
''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah, make it bigger. 7/10


----------



## Ryu (Sep 25, 2005)

Love it~ 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Awsome, really cool. 8/10


----------



## RodMack (Sep 25, 2005)

love the Itachi stock. brushing is neat and i like the addition of the Akatsuki clouds. 9.5/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice Dante sig. 9/10


----------



## Ghokun (Sep 25, 2005)

its annoying  2/10 *runs away*


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 25, 2005)

Mmmmmm.... 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Sep 25, 2005)

Ghokun: Yeah, the guy who made it really has no talent what-so-ever.

Manda: I'm lovin' it...Ba-da-ba-ba-ba...


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 25, 2005)

8/10 is what it gets


----------



## lekki (Sep 26, 2005)

8/10 a bit unclear and I'm also a bit jealous I haven't watched it yet


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 26, 2005)

8.5 Kyuubi 3 Naruto is scary. -_-


----------



## De Monies (Sep 26, 2005)

YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO SAY WHAT IT IS ing I knew it was from the manga but i didnt know that he reaches LEVEL 3!!!!  thanks 9tail.  thanks.

10/10 for the sig anyways - it's great


----------



## Notaku (Sep 26, 2005)

love it 10/10


----------



## Ryu (Sep 26, 2005)

Combined 8/10 for all three =)


----------



## KageMane (Sep 26, 2005)

9/10 ,................


----------



## De Monies (Sep 26, 2005)

9/10 

9.5/10 I luffs this one <333 I love yondi and the manga-style background is cool


----------



## KageMane (Sep 26, 2005)

9/10 I'll just add some more colour


----------



## lekki (Sep 26, 2005)

8 for the green one and 9.9 for the Yondaime one


----------



## Rendan (Sep 26, 2005)

don't like the kyuby sig at all 6/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 26, 2005)

People either seem to hate it or love it. Oh well. 9/10


----------



## De Monies (Sep 26, 2005)

7/10


----------



## Rendan (Sep 26, 2005)

i hate it cuz its seems that was made with WindowsPaint
although i'm starting to like yor WTF? sig, and that ecchi one
@DemonEyes.7/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 26, 2005)

7/10 for the vendetta one. Cool concept and mood, I don't like that face though.
9.5/10 for the KOTOR sith lords sig. especially the one of the sith. Top notch.


----------



## Norb (Sep 26, 2005)

7/10 it's an interesting tag ._.


----------



## lekki (Sep 26, 2005)

@Rendan, I don't care why you hate it. I'm saying that some like it and some don't. Nothing about it suggests paint either. It's echoing what was going on in the manga. Not supposed to be clean lines or the other boring crap I see every day.


8/10 Norb, I wish it had more of a border.


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 26, 2005)

Wtf 9/10

Rawrr! 8/10


----------



## KageMane (Sep 26, 2005)

8/10 I cant really see whats on the right side!


----------



## Notaku (Sep 26, 2005)

9/10 for the Yondaime
it's a bird claw i think


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 26, 2005)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO SAY WHAT IT IS ing I knew it was from the manga but i didnt know that he reaches LEVEL 3!!!!  thanks 9tail.  thanks.
> 
> 10/10 for the sig anyways - it's great


Uhm, sorry?


----------



## Oompje (Sep 26, 2005)

8.5/10 for the renji sig


----------



## KageMane (Sep 26, 2005)

9/10 nice work!


----------



## Konata Izumi (Sep 26, 2005)

I like the first one alot, its nice and soft. The typo is awesome. I`d give it a 9/10.
Sexond one is hawt aswell. 9/10


----------



## KageMane (Sep 26, 2005)

I like urs too! I'd put it in the center thou. 8.5/10


----------



## Misk (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmm I dislike the blur but 8.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 26, 2005)

i give it a 8/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 26, 2005)

10/10 of course


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 26, 2005)

Very colorful and interesting... 9/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 26, 2005)

8/10 pretty cool :


----------



## N' FaMoS (Sep 26, 2005)

perty gewd! 7/10
a lil too blurry tho


----------



## RodMack (Sep 26, 2005)

@ Hitokiri Battousai - brushing is decent. bg should stay with one colour, and i don't think Kenshin should be blended like that. still good though. 7/10

@ u2n - Nas is cool. i like the brightness 9.5/10
your sigs are just awesome.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 26, 2005)

9/10
8/10
8/10
7/10


----------



## Bass (Sep 26, 2005)

9/10 Real nice.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 26, 2005)

1: Sweet effects. Stock's weird though 8/10
2: GREAT grunge look. Brushing's just spot on 9/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 26, 2005)

9/10 pretty cool

8/10 Tifa is kickass but that font could be better (lots of people have said that, I know)

9/10 cool but I dont get it. lol


----------



## Konata Izumi (Sep 26, 2005)

Neat colors, im not sure about the typo tough. 8/10


----------



## RodMack (Sep 26, 2005)

neat brushing and nice stock. 8.5/10


----------



## Oujisama (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow thats quite a few. 8/10 for all, they are all pretty satisfactory.


----------



## Misk (Sep 26, 2005)

8/10
9/10
;;;;;;;;


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 26, 2005)

8/10 is what i give it


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 26, 2005)

9.5/10 ^_^ ...


----------



## Oujisama (Sep 27, 2005)

Its a bit plain, mostly cause of the darkness on the right side. But overall its pretty cool. 7.5/10


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Sep 27, 2005)

10/10 for the whole sig


----------



## anime4life (Sep 27, 2005)

8.001/10.0000  whos that gurl...?


----------



## KageMane (Sep 27, 2005)

Funny sigs!

1st:7/10
2nd:7.5/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 27, 2005)

8 for the green sig


----------



## Raziel (Sep 27, 2005)

7/10
8/10
8/10 for the fc banners


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Sep 27, 2005)

7/10


> 8.001/10.0000 whos that gurl...?


In the first sig? 
It's Sakura  Drawed that for the credit page.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 27, 2005)

6/10 to plain :/


----------



## Raziel (Sep 27, 2005)

10/10
~~~~
hawt


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Sep 27, 2005)

7/10
;
.;.,


----------



## lekki (Sep 27, 2005)

8/10 for it...


----------



## Crowe (Sep 27, 2005)

6.5/10 for the second, overall to plain colors are 'boring' so is the brushing :/


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Sep 27, 2005)

8.9/10

'
,;
',;
'.;,';',


----------



## SkriK (Sep 27, 2005)

9/10 So cool...


----------



## De Monies (Sep 27, 2005)

10/10

:amazed so cool - you even gave them like a box and everything @_@


----------



## SkriK (Sep 27, 2005)

9/10 SO NICE! Though i would like it to change into another pic of the same collection after the blur thing. EDIT: did you draw it?


			
				DemonEyes said:
			
		

> 10/10
> 
> :amazed so cool - you even gave them like a box and everything @_@


Huh?


----------



## De Monies (Sep 27, 2005)

XD no way did I draw it  I just photoshopped it and yeah I never thought of that!! I could have like a whole collection of my favourite fanarts!! GREAT idea!!!  although it will take _quite_ a bit of work 

10/10 XD I meant shadow


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Sep 27, 2005)

10/10 Nicelly done! ^__^


----------



## Oompje (Sep 27, 2005)

:amazed original size and theme :amazed looks great 9/10


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh thanx  Yours looks great too =D 8/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 27, 2005)

9.4/10

......


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Sep 27, 2005)

7/10
******


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 27, 2005)

10/10! Best one I've seen since mine


----------



## Crowe (Sep 27, 2005)

Vegeta vs gaara; Cool animations but the background aint appealing 7/10


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Sep 27, 2005)

nice image! you are a moderator, so i guess you know what you're doing!  9/9


----------



## k_e_i_k_u_n_1_7 (Sep 27, 2005)

AWWWWWWWww the raikiri vs chidori is kawaiiiiii!!

8/10 on that one


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 27, 2005)

I think it needs some transparency... 7.9/10


----------



## KageMane (Sep 27, 2005)

Manda again! plz tell me wots in the right side!! a bird claw? 

8/10


----------



## Haruka (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice sigs 10/10


----------



## KageMane (Sep 27, 2005)

I know some ppl in ur monkey (is it a monkey). Its original too 7/10

Why cant I see the other pics?


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice sigs. 8/10 for both


----------



## anime4life (Sep 27, 2005)

9.0009/10 for both. those are hot babes..


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Sep 27, 2005)

7.8/10
';'.'.'


----------



## Rendan (Sep 27, 2005)

You know you rock da' house!! So 10/10 ^_~


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Sep 27, 2005)

8/10 for the sig

I also really like that Gif.

'.;';.,'.,


----------



## Misk (Sep 27, 2005)

10/10
''''''''''


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Sep 27, 2005)

7/10

'

'.;.;.;.


----------



## Haruka (Sep 27, 2005)

Damn, i wish i had those Photoshop skills. 10/10.

Funny parody BTW Element.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Sep 27, 2005)

10/10

'''',;;,;,;,'


',


----------



## Oujisama (Sep 27, 2005)

Stock and background are awesome. 8.5/10


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 27, 2005)

^very soothing, first the song well, nice color choices 9/10


----------



## furious styles (Sep 27, 2005)

wow nice work! great shot of naruto, and great blending w/ your background image..godzilla one is sweet too..

9//10 btw


----------



## KageMane (Sep 27, 2005)

8/10............


----------



## anime4life (Sep 27, 2005)

8.5/10 ...
8.9/10 ... nice yondaime


----------



## Crowe (Sep 27, 2005)

Made me giggle, as a forum signature it gets a 8/10, from a gfx perspective 6/10 to many stock on small space, brushing is pretty boring and the text looks squeeze


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 27, 2005)

i give it a 7/10


----------



## KageMane (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats really good 8.5/10


----------



## SkriK (Sep 27, 2005)

1st 5/10 just a scratch in the eye. Really don't like it at all.
2nd 8/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Sep 27, 2005)

7/10
'
'.'
.'
.'
/


----------



## mow (Sep 27, 2005)

Ace. The lightening and rendering works so well with each other. I love it, though the reflected font isnt needed.

9.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 27, 2005)

a 6/10 is what it gets


----------



## Haruka (Sep 27, 2005)

Damn you FFVII AC. 10/10


----------



## Oujisama (Sep 27, 2005)

its...a...not really a good looking sig or anything, and the joke isnt humerous either. 5/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 27, 2005)

A: Great blending. BG could use a little more contrast, but otherwise good work 7.5/10
B: Love what you did with the stock, and BG's ok. Text is just a little plain and the whole sig is lacking "oompf". Solid job though 8/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 27, 2005)

overall 8.5/10


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 27, 2005)

Rawr~ first one gets 10/10

The rest... 8/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 27, 2005)

umm 8.5/10 i guess


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 27, 2005)

:rofl  10/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 27, 2005)

hehe 8.5/10 ^_^


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 27, 2005)

Ah Vincent! 9.5 outta 10


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 27, 2005)

1st:9.5/10

2nd: . . .
[stares] 
1000/10 <3


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 27, 2005)

atill 8.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 27, 2005)

i give u a 8.5/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 27, 2005)

9.5/10 ^_^


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 27, 2005)

Like the dark theme. 8/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 27, 2005)

boobalicious lol 

9/10


----------



## Renegade Raine (Sep 27, 2005)

I'd say 9.5/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 27, 2005)

9.2/10 sexxay :


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 27, 2005)

Still pretty 9/10


----------



## lekki (Sep 28, 2005)

I like it Manda 9.9/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 28, 2005)

9/10
8/10
6/10 8/10


----------



## Renegade Raine (Sep 28, 2005)

All 9.9/10, because I don't want to give out tens.


----------



## KageMane (Sep 28, 2005)

I personally don like sasuxsaku, but that sig is well done! 9/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Sep 28, 2005)

6.5/10
''/'..


----------



## KageMane (Sep 28, 2005)

9/10..............


----------



## Elric (Sep 28, 2005)

7.5/10..... :0


----------



## De Monies (Sep 28, 2005)

8.9/10 

I really like this sig, the brushing is excellent and the stock is very well blended and doesnt look out of place


----------



## SkriK (Sep 28, 2005)

still just a 9/10. I want to see it change into another pic! (of the same collection)


----------



## Notaku (Sep 28, 2005)

8/10
10/10
8/10
7/10


----------



## KageMane (Sep 28, 2005)

9/10 

8/10

9.5/10


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Sep 28, 2005)

Hmm.. I don't like the first one so much 5/10
But the second one is good! =D 9/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 28, 2005)

oh chobits it's ok 8/10


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Sep 28, 2005)

Love your sigs!  10/10


----------



## newbie__ (Sep 28, 2005)

9/10 cuuute


----------



## RodMack (Sep 28, 2005)

nice brushing on all three. i like the last sig cause the stock and brushing is better. overall, 8.5/10


----------



## Notaku (Sep 28, 2005)

like the last 2 the best 9/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 28, 2005)

overall 9/10......


----------



## KageMane (Sep 28, 2005)

8.5/10

7/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 28, 2005)

8/10

8.5/10


----------



## Renegade Raine (Sep 28, 2005)

8.5/10
7.5/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 28, 2005)

7.8/10

like it


----------



## Rainbird (Sep 28, 2005)

1000/10...really like the final fantasy sig


----------



## anime4life (Sep 28, 2005)

9/10 ... the background was lack of something.....


----------



## lekki (Sep 28, 2005)

7/10 pretty funny


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 28, 2005)

6/10 -- Like it says "WTF?"

10/10 --- I love Haku!!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 28, 2005)

i give it a 7.5/10


----------



## KageMane (Sep 28, 2005)

8/10 bit blurry


----------



## Shadow (Sep 28, 2005)

7/10 Better Blending and stock wasnt cut properly


----------



## KageMane (Sep 28, 2005)

6/10 too wide and lacks originality


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh rate mine, rate mine.

I wont rate the one above me cuz i dont know much about photoshop and sig making so my opinion has no value at this time lol.


----------



## Centeolt (Sep 28, 2005)

I give it a 5/10 because it could be more lively or artistic but like you said
"if it sucks i dont give a shit, i like it"


----------



## Oompje (Sep 28, 2005)

7/10 not very interesting...


----------



## Voynich (Sep 28, 2005)

8/10 ..it's pretty, but it gets a bit boring after a while.


----------



## KageMane (Sep 28, 2005)

6/10.................


----------



## Bass (Sep 28, 2005)

1st: 6/10


2nd: 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 28, 2005)

i give it a 8/10 overall i like the 3rd division thing


----------



## RodMack (Sep 28, 2005)

i like the brightness, the Tifa stock and the colour blending. 8.5/10


----------



## Bass (Sep 28, 2005)

7/10
8/10
9/10
7/10


Very nice, though.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 28, 2005)

10/10
7.5/10
8.5/10

I especially like the Deidara sig. ^^


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 28, 2005)

mine too, rate mine


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 28, 2005)

not bad, they're pretty artistic, so I'd say 7/10 and 7.5/10 the first one is too dark to really see anything....


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 28, 2005)

i give them a 7/10 and a 8/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 28, 2005)

8.5/10 Tifa is kickass, so want to see AC!!!


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 28, 2005)

ooh rate my new sig hehe its for the ladies lol


----------



## Haruka (Sep 28, 2005)

Good rendering, kinda blurry. Might want to lighten up the stock, the text is perfect. 8/10


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 28, 2005)

mine mine mine, you didnt rate mine nooo  lol


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 28, 2005)

6/10 for all 3. You didnt rate mine either so dont complain. Dont make a post without rating.


----------



## mow (Sep 28, 2005)

Ion, no need to keep posting again and again (check here). it's just spamming the place. Also, do rate the person's sig 

@ Hitokiri Battousai; dual stock sigs rarely work, the problem is that the Kenshin pic is low in quality. I like the brushing though.

6/10


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Sep 28, 2005)

6/10 randomletters


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 28, 2005)

OMG THAT DBZ THING IS HILARIOUS!!! 9/10
And the Gin sig is awesome 10/10


----------



## Oujisama (Sep 28, 2005)

The first one's stock is a screen cap, it screen caps never make good stocks, the background is nice though. 6.5/10. The second one, quite good. 7/10


----------



## Cyberwaste (Sep 29, 2005)

sig the first: Is that shizune? I'm not sure >_<. either way, the overall effect is done really well. A bit too grainy, though. 7/10

sig the second: Overall package works, however the bg is lacking something.. not litterally but just in my head :0. 6/10.


----------



## anime4life (Sep 29, 2005)

8/10 too bright... and the babes look kinda blurry.


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 29, 2005)

haha really funny...8/10 (I love luffy)


----------



## Notaku (Sep 29, 2005)

9/10
8/10


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2005)

9/10 overall


----------



## LvK (Sep 29, 2005)

aaah too many sigzorz

9/10 overall


----------



## Notaku (Sep 29, 2005)

i'm sick of her 5/10 <<<<<for raiziel
what the hell my post count went down 
10/10
8/10


----------



## Rendan (Sep 29, 2005)

Too many stuff, but is good quality stuff, so 9/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 29, 2005)

9/10

man I lost also a lot of posts...


----------



## RodMack (Sep 29, 2005)

for a somewhat simple bg, it looks good. nice stock. 9/10


----------



## Maku (Sep 29, 2005)

Awesome. 9/10 ON ALL.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 29, 2005)

Hm, not digging the brushing but a nonetheless a neat sig 7.6/10


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Sep 29, 2005)

10/10 He's cute!


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 29, 2005)

umm 8.5/10 i guess


----------



## Notaku (Sep 29, 2005)

i always found vincent scary 9/10


----------



## anime4life (Sep 29, 2005)

10/10 all of them...


----------



## Rendan (Sep 29, 2005)

funny sig, but not too much work in it. 7/10


----------



## RugerRell (Sep 29, 2005)

6/10 ... That gay pose deducted alot of points


----------



## Crowe (Sep 29, 2005)

Funny/funky indeed 7.5/10

Comments on this?


----------



## Rendan (Sep 29, 2005)

Very nice, 9/10.The more i see it, the more i like


----------



## Cut Thru Me (Sep 29, 2005)

Endless images = Quality.

I like the colours and the originality =D

8.5/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 29, 2005)

7.5/10 not much in it...


----------



## RodMack (Sep 29, 2005)

brushing is good, nice Kenshin stock, colour's ok but could be better. 8.5/10


----------



## Bass (Sep 29, 2005)

8/10
9/10
10/10
8/10

All awesome.


----------



## Archssor (Sep 29, 2005)

I like all of them. 8/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 29, 2005)

9.5/10 still love yours Archssor :


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 29, 2005)

your sig gets a 7/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 29, 2005)

9.5/10 lyk always


----------



## Archssor (Sep 29, 2005)

Sig: 8/10
Kakashi V.S. Itachi: 9.999999/10!!! XD!!!!!! That is so fucking great.


PS: I never give tens...I dont know why.


----------



## Cyberwaste (Sep 29, 2005)

I really dig the style on that itachi sig. I think it could be blended _slightly_ better, but overall it's great. 9/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 30, 2005)

good but a little messed up 8/10


----------



## SkriK (Sep 30, 2005)

8/10 :.:....::;,;,,;;::.


----------



## gaarasai (Sep 30, 2005)

that splitty cloud is awesome 9/10
9/10 for the top two
7/10 for the last


----------



## lekki (Sep 30, 2005)

6.5 for the Gaara one and 8.5 for the Gundam one


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 30, 2005)

wtf=8.5/10 lol
haku=9/10


----------



## De Monies (Sep 30, 2005)

8/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 30, 2005)

hot  8.5/10


----------



## Tia-Kun (Sep 30, 2005)

Seriously that cload tag is amazing, very well designed the brushing on the outside of cloud looks perfect and puts a great effect on the overall tag. Its simple, but I love simple tags so it gets a 10/10


----------



## De Monies (Sep 30, 2005)

8.5/10 

that looks pretty cool


----------



## Bass (Sep 30, 2005)

Very original. 9/10


----------



## Oujisama (Sep 30, 2005)

wow the first one is original. 8/10 for that. The second one is good too, i dont really like the stock but its still good. 7/10. The third one is 7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 30, 2005)

i give both a 9/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 30, 2005)

8.5/10 tifa is cool


----------



## lady_ivan (Sep 30, 2005)

8/10 ........


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 1, 2005)

9.5/10 gotta love vincent


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 1, 2005)

pretty awesome Kenshin sig =D

9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 1, 2005)

overall a 7.5/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 1, 2005)

9/10 cant really find any faults


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Oct 1, 2005)

Find a better stock and it could use better brushing.. 6/10


----------



## Konata Izumi (Oct 1, 2005)

The gohan one is great, the other one needs better colors and blending (Choose youre colors from the render/stock). 8/10 overall.


----------



## Raziel (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice typo. SImple but good bg. Overall good. 8.8/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2005)

nice brushing on the 2nd and 3rd sigs. i like the first one.
1st - 9.5/10
2nd - 8.5/10
3rd - 8/10

8.5/10 for the other 2 sigs.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 1, 2005)

well made sig rodney, and julia = teh smex. 9/10.


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 1, 2005)

5/10 plain


----------



## SkriK (Oct 1, 2005)

7/10 Too much brushing on top of the stock. And that swirled line looks like a gloria :S


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 1, 2005)

i give it a 10/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 1, 2005)

9/10
'''''


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 1, 2005)

Whoa Zetsu. Its pretty good, only the stock's color doesnt really blend with the background. The naruto sig is good, but the font could be different.


----------



## Bass (Oct 1, 2005)

1st sig: 9/10
2nd sig: 8.5/10  Kinda blurry


----------



## Crowe (Oct 1, 2005)

7.9/10 for teh Ichigo. Nice colors and style


----------



## Sarachi (Oct 1, 2005)

9/10. Very nice, makes me think of Heaven


----------



## Shirou-chan (Oct 1, 2005)

OoOoOoOo!!! Sephiroph!!! 9.5/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 1, 2005)

9/10

-.
--
---.-


----------



## Zrexerz (Oct 1, 2005)

i rate the one at the top

7/10 - nocomment


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 1, 2005)

i give your sigs an overall 7/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 1, 2005)

8/10
''''''''


----------



## Renegade Raine (Oct 1, 2005)

7.5 - the background is nice, but doesn't seem to go very well with the stock. And the font is pretty basic.

7 - The effects are nice, but the font doesn't seem to go with the sig very well and I don't like the overall color scheme.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 1, 2005)

9/10 it's good even if im not a fan of all the sasusaku/naruhina/etc FCs


----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 1, 2005)

9/10 Flawless, but you get knocked for not making it yourself


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 1, 2005)

yay, a 9!! lol. 

8/10 on yours. said the same in avy thread, but... i cant tell what position she's in, due to all that black. Kinda blends together


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 1, 2005)

yay, a 9!! lol. 

8/10 on yours. said the same in avy thread, but... i cant tell what position she's in, due to all that black. Kinda blends together


----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 1, 2005)

Hitokiri Battousai said:
			
		

> yay, a 9!! lol.
> 
> 8/10 on yours. said the same in avy thread, but... i cant tell what position she's in, due to all that black. Kinda blends together



It's a he 

Setoshi: 7/10


----------



## Shirya (Oct 1, 2005)

ugh my old style is getting whored eh..

anyways, cool use of stock, the only thing that bugs me is the border going through them. and the low qual in some areas.

6/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 1, 2005)

well...dont see anything


----------



## K-deps (Oct 1, 2005)

that cloud sig is amazing overall 9/10


----------



## Sasume (Oct 1, 2005)

cant see you sin  here 10/10 hee hee i bet it's good:


----------



## K-deps (Oct 1, 2005)

didnt understand wat u said 
but u get a 7/10 it needs some more stuff in it


----------



## Shirya (Oct 1, 2005)

ugh sorry, forgot to save it, just pressed preview.

^ Rock Lee sig is pretty cool, i'll give that a 8/10, nice colors and movement


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 1, 2005)

awesome 10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 1, 2005)

i give your sig an overall 8.5/10


----------



## anime4life (Oct 2, 2005)

8.666/10.000
good job but the face was lacking out of something.


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 2, 2005)

Eh, the background stocks and the text don't work. Looks too busy~ Needs a border, too.

7/10

Please only rate the first one~


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 2, 2005)

Simple yet eligant... 9/10 The colors of the stock and the background work together nicely.


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 2, 2005)

Interesting, nicely done! ^_^ (Great manipulations, by the way) 7/10


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Oct 2, 2005)

10/10 ^^
****


----------



## K-deps (Oct 2, 2005)

8/10 nice job


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

8.5/10

Nice sigs.


----------



## Mark b (Oct 2, 2005)

7.5 / 10

not bad, bit I like em all to be a bit bigger... smaller pics are easier to do heehee


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 2, 2005)

9/10 nice animation.


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

8/10
'''''


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Oct 2, 2005)

1: haha, love the render. Feels out of place though and I think it's in need of some color adjustment. Brushing behind is excellent. 8/10
2: Simple, not much going on. Don't fancy the text much. 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 2, 2005)

i give it an overall 9/10


----------



## Ghokun (Oct 2, 2005)

I love this sig 9,5/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow its great. The font sorta destroys it but otherwise its good. 8.5/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 2, 2005)

9/10, cute... but what does that text say?

8/10 cool.


----------



## Misk (Oct 2, 2005)

8/10
10/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 2, 2005)

7/10 BG doesnt quite fit

9/10


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 2, 2005)

6/10

10/10

Neh...


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 2, 2005)

8/10 

.-..-
-
-
..


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 2, 2005)

First ones amazing. The stock and the effects around it are excellent. 8.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 2, 2005)

1st - good brushing and colours, and nice Shizune stock. 8.5/10
2nd - brushing not as good as the first one, but nice Byakuya stock. 8/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 2, 2005)

Woo 4 sigs. Well the brushing looks pretty much the same on every sig, so id give them an 8/10


----------



## K-deps (Oct 2, 2005)

1st sig: 9/10 awesome stock
2nd sig: 8/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 2, 2005)

1. 5/10
2. 7.5/10
3. 7.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 2, 2005)

i give your sig a 9/10


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 2, 2005)

8/10

Very nice, but a bit cluttered.


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 2, 2005)

8.2/10
'''''


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 2, 2005)

i give it an overall 7/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 2, 2005)

Tifa's awesome. 9/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 2, 2005)

I see the second ones new. Its awesome 8/10


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 2, 2005)

6/10
6/10

.....


----------



## Bass (Oct 2, 2005)

Very original....bright too. 8/10


----------



## BenBossC (Oct 2, 2005)

Bass

Sig (Above): Did you make that sig? It rocks! 10/10!
Sig (Middle): 7.5/10
Sig (Below):  8.5/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 2, 2005)

It's ok. 7.5/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 2, 2005)

8.75/10 sexy


----------



## Ticking_Clock (Oct 2, 2005)

Kenshin is hot and that looks cool with the awesome font. 
9.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 2, 2005)

Nerd for ever. One.  I don't get the one.  4/10, just because you didn't put too much effort into it.


----------



## lekki (Oct 3, 2005)

7/10, only for the links


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 3, 2005)

6/10

Original, I'll give you that...


----------



## Rendan (Oct 3, 2005)

nice siggy 8.5/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 3, 2005)

8.9/10 for the signature.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 3, 2005)

OMGWTF gets 7/10: mildly funny
Haku Mask gets 8/10: nice brushing and stock blending.


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 3, 2005)

really good 9/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 3, 2005)

7/10
''''''


----------



## Tonza (Oct 3, 2005)

8/10 pretty nice


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Oct 3, 2005)

OMFG I love the lighting on the stock. Brushing's fine, a good job. I don't like the text though. It doesn't seem to fit. A good job 8/10


----------



## SkriK (Oct 3, 2005)

1st: 8/10
2nd: 9/10
3rd: 7/10 (don't like the texts in them)


----------



## KageMane (Oct 3, 2005)

1st sig: 9/10 really original

2nd sig: nicely done, but I don really like the colours


----------



## Kurau (Oct 3, 2005)

first: 7/10 - Kind of plain :|
second: 8.5/10 -  Font could be better, and maybe try adding in the 2 hair pieces that are missing the rest


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 3, 2005)

really good but I would have choose other colors and the stock is unclair but matches really good to the backround and the font is really bad... 7/10


----------



## KageMane (Oct 3, 2005)

8.5/10
7/10
6.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 3, 2005)

cool sigs 7/10


----------



## Elric (Oct 3, 2005)

9/10 again bleh 0_o....


----------



## DarkxWolf (Oct 3, 2005)

its ok, font could be better 7/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 3, 2005)

6/10................................


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks sorta low quality, but the pictures good. 7/10


----------



## N' FaMoS (Oct 3, 2005)

7.5/10 for both

need more contrast ;]


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Oct 3, 2005)

Great brushing. I just think the text color could be more intense 8/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 4, 2005)

9 for all. Great


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 4, 2005)

7/10

...--.... Needs a border.


----------



## lekki (Oct 4, 2005)

8.9/10............


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 4, 2005)

9/10 for the gangsta penguin. Too funny.
8/10 for the haku, the border and vectors seem out of place.


----------



## lekki (Oct 4, 2005)

8/20 until you fix the transparency. Then it'll be a 9.something/10


----------



## Cut Thru Me (Oct 4, 2005)

Premade brushes. Saturated monotonous.
k perhaps i was too harsh, but im just seeing too many sigs that look the same these days.
4/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 4, 2005)

unforunately yours isn't much better for such snobbery 5/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 4, 2005)

No one on this thread has ever bashed pre-made brushes besides you and all you brought to the table was a lot of black. And my sig is monotonous?
Funny part is I only have 4 brush strokes in that entire sig while your sig is _saturated in black_ 
5/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 4, 2005)

It actually has 5 colors...white, black, blue, red and gray


----------



## lekki (Oct 4, 2005)

Who cares, my main point still stands, it's not like your sig was a Picasso to pass those kinds of judgements.
Come with the goods first


----------



## Cut Thru Me (Oct 4, 2005)

I never said mine was good.
Your main point? What was it anyways.
The FACTS though, remains.


----------



## Rendan (Oct 4, 2005)

love it 10/10


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 4, 2005)

10/10

Simple, yet incredibly effective.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 4, 2005)

8/10 plain coloring + would like to be able to read what it says down the right.


----------



## Rendan (Oct 4, 2005)

If you get those Ichigo pics colored i'll get you a 100/10.
For the moment 9/10, i like you fraccionated sig


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 4, 2005)

10/10 overall...especially for the other 2


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 4, 2005)

Top gets a 2/10
Bottom Sig gets 10/10.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 4, 2005)

i give your sigs a 7/10


----------



## Ryu (Oct 4, 2005)

8/10 


I don't like that font with that style. And there is also just a little too much going on in it. I don't know where quite where to look. <_>


----------



## Inactive Roy (Oct 4, 2005)

Ooooh... very interesting... I have no idea how you made it look that cool >.>

10000000/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 4, 2005)

I like it 8/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 4, 2005)

9.5/10 incredible
8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 4, 2005)

thats a cool sig 9/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 4, 2005)

8/10..........


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 5, 2005)

Very nice sigs. Both of girls I like. ^^

9/10
9/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 5, 2005)

9.5/10 for both nice girls and chests ;p


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 5, 2005)

Pretty good. The stock seems to be a screencap, and screencaps never make good stocks because of they're low quality. It doesnt fit the brushing of the bg, and neither does the font. It could use a border too, though it wont be nessecary. 6.5/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 5, 2005)

7.5-8/10 

sdafafas


----------



## Ryu (Oct 5, 2005)

6/10 

What Ojisama said.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 5, 2005)

8/10


';';'.


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh boy, well there isnt really a sig....


----------



## Mario is Fat (Oct 5, 2005)

10/10
The banners look really good, plus the fact they have two hot girls in them *wipes away drool*


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Oct 5, 2005)

1: Effects are ok and stock placement is definitely interesting. i just don't like how this one flows 7/10
2: Simple. Needs more blending. Stock looks kinda stock on, and text looks outof place 7/10


----------



## Rek (Oct 5, 2005)

First one: Don't really like the text, but the effect and stock is nice. 7/10
Second: Don't like the blurriness on the stock of I ain't nobodies bitch, and just don't like the stock in watch out. I give you props for giving them both a different backround though since most people are too lazy to animate and give a different backround. 6.5/10
Third: I like both of them a lot, nothing I can see wrong with them really. 8/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 5, 2005)

Hm pretty good, try to blend the stock with the background a bit more. 7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 5, 2005)

i give your sigs a 10/10


----------



## Notaku (Oct 5, 2005)

9/10    
¬,¬


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 5, 2005)

6.83/10

i dont want to know you. the sig is alright tho.


----------



## Yamainu (Oct 5, 2005)

8/10? Not sure how to rate this sig..It's original, that's for sure..


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 5, 2005)

6.5/10 nothing special and to big


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 5, 2005)

RoP said:
			
		

> 6.5/10 nothing special and to big


5/10 i really hope you're a chicc. ray j being anyone sig brings it down plenty. if you people were so lazy you wont have even got to making a banner or atleast use ms pain.


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 5, 2005)

No I am not a chic, and what are you talkin about

for yours 5.5/10


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 5, 2005)

RoP said:
			
		

> No I am not a chic, and what are you talkin about
> 
> for yours 5.5/10


then you must be gay. no straight man is going to put the suspect combination of ray j and craig david in his sig.


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 5, 2005)

why should I be gay. U really dont know, those 2 are one of my first sigis, I listen to RnB and had those 2 renders on my computer and made them for a sig, I decided to put them here so people can rate them and say what I can do better. Why should I be gay. I could also say "hey who are those homies in your sig ? are those your boyfriends ?"

3/10


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 5, 2005)

RoP said:
			
		

> why should I be gay. U really dont know, those 2 are one of my first sigis, I listen to RnB and had those 2 renders on my computer and made them for a sig, I decided to put them here so people can rate them and say what I can do better. Why should I be gay. I could also say "hey who are those homies in your sig ? are those your boyfriends ?"
> 
> 3/10


still very feminine in my eyes to make those 2 sigs. from now one you're labeled gay from me. those are real gangstas like myself. ill stop going off topic starting now..


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 5, 2005)

whatever "gangster"
and you are labeld as a Idiot from me. Bye


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 5, 2005)

7.7/10


'.
'.',.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 5, 2005)

i give your sig a 8/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 6, 2005)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> still very feminine in my eyes to make those 2 sigs. from now one you're labeled gay from me. those are real gangstas like myself. ill stop going off topic starting now..


Lol dumbass.

The tifa stock and effects are good, but it looks a bit cluttered up. 8/10


----------



## Yamainu (Oct 6, 2005)

I can't see your sigs, just a white box with a red X. 5/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 6, 2005)

6.7/10
'''''''''''


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 6, 2005)

8.7/10
-.-.---....


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 6, 2005)

Yamainu said:
			
		

> I can't see your sigs, just a white box with a red X. 5/10


What are you serious? i see them just fine. Does anyone else see what hes seeing?

Btw ^8/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 6, 2005)

yep I see them 9/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 6, 2005)

9.9/10 for cloud he looks soo sexy 
7.5/10 it looks kinda too plain


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 6, 2005)

Cool. 9/10 (cuz 10/10 is the perfect sig)


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 6, 2005)

Zangetsu: 10/10 the colors work well, and the light animation is an excelent touch
6th Hokage:  5/10 I just don't like the green with the orange, sorry
Whore:  8/10 Cool background, but the left side of Kakashi doesn't blend in well
The Legend of Link:  7/10, the stock is kind of blurry, and the ink of Link doesn't seem right to me...


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 7, 2005)

nice and original 8/10


----------



## Norb (Oct 7, 2005)

6.5 it's interesting but the bg is repetitive


----------



## De Monies (Oct 7, 2005)

8.9/10

  her neck is a bit weird :S but i really like the background


----------



## Notaku (Oct 7, 2005)

love it 10/10


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice sig, I like the text and brushing. 9/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 7, 2005)

Cool 9/10...........


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 7, 2005)

8/10 like it


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 7, 2005)

8/10 good, but kinda too much going on


----------



## lekki (Oct 7, 2005)

8.5/10 for the King of Fighters one


----------



## Talvius (Oct 7, 2005)

1st: 7/10 (a little uh...*cough*)

2nd:7/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 7, 2005)

overall 8.5/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 7, 2005)

7/10 for the first
8/10 for the second


----------



## TGC (Oct 7, 2005)

7/10 for both...not that very appealing...on the good side its colorful...


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 7, 2005)

First one doesnt seem to even compare to the second one. First one has a low quality stock and boring font and background that dont fit everything else. 6/10. The second one has nice sparkle effects and background, with a kickass stock. 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 7, 2005)

cool sigs 9.5/10


----------



## Yamainu (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice sig..um..9/10


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 7, 2005)

4/10

sorry it just looks like you found a kyuubi stock , cropped it and added text


----------



## Crowe (Oct 7, 2005)

6.1/10 border is completly off and the colors / brushing seems so


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 7, 2005)

8.5/10

Black and white is definitely a hard theme to work with, but I like what you've done with your signature. From the subtle splashes of white and black to grey in the corners, to making an iris-like opening in the center.


----------



## Lo Gah Lok (Oct 7, 2005)

Whoa. That's really different from everyone else's...o_o

9.5/10 For originality, great mixture of painting and stock...>.> The gray bg could use a change though. I like the blur.


----------



## De Monies (Oct 7, 2005)

kawaii!! That's the best sprite sig I think I've seen 
10/10


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 7, 2005)

Hurray for Beck (the anime!) 

9.5/10. I really like the the animation, although some of the brushing is a bit choppy, but still really good. ^ ^


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Oct 7, 2005)

OniTasku; 7/10

I like the stock the best.


----------



## Redemption (Oct 7, 2005)

Huray for Hinata !!! )))

The animation is in good style with a stylized inset caricature. I give because its hinata of course!! A 8.5/10 XD


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 7, 2005)

6/10 o.o www


----------



## lekki (Oct 8, 2005)

8/10, put a border on that baby and it's easily a 9.8/10 atleast. Beautiful brushing.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 8, 2005)

i give your sigs a 8/10


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Oct 8, 2005)

8.5/10

the black border kind of throws it off though


----------



## lekki (Oct 8, 2005)

10/10 for the pink one.


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 8, 2005)

9/10 for the first one like ur other perverted sigs 
 2nd one 7.9/10



my border is in white ;p


----------



## De Monies (Oct 8, 2005)

9.5/10

I like it but there is just something about it that doesnt look quite right but it is still really really good


----------



## lekki (Oct 8, 2005)

Where's your border? 8.9/10


----------



## Tonza (Oct 8, 2005)

7.5/10 for both.


----------



## Lo Gah Lok (Oct 8, 2005)

7/10, the font could use work...uhh...the border, it's messed up?

o_O

Anyways, the brushing is kinda...well...I can't  put my mind to it, but it's just not complete like it should be.


----------



## lekki (Oct 8, 2005)

Anything different is better than most so 9/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 8, 2005)

8/10 for the first one. Lovely background and stock. 7/10 for second. The stock is barely visible with the crazy brushing around it.


----------



## Lo Gah Lok (Oct 8, 2005)

First one - 9/10, Everything is great and all...there's something missing, I can't tell what it is...

Second one - 7/10, the font could use work...Also...red...doesn't go with the greenish/blue hair...>.<

Well, it matches the bow, but that's a small thing.


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Oct 8, 2005)

Kool sprite sig. 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Oct 8, 2005)

Good game. 7/10


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Oct 8, 2005)

gotta give it a 7/10.


----------



## Archssor (Oct 8, 2005)

Hot girl. 9/10


----------



## Tonza (Oct 8, 2005)

8.5/10 really nice colors.


----------



## Archssor (Oct 8, 2005)

Luffy owns. 8/10


----------



## Scared Link (Oct 8, 2005)

Like my sigs? The link one is my finest work...


----------



## Archssor (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah, very nice. 8/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 8, 2005)

Good good. 7.5/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice blending 8/10


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Oct 8, 2005)

calvin and hobbes sig; 8/10

both blue sigs; 9/10 and 7/10

sasuke sig; 6/10


----------



## CrazyPig (Oct 8, 2005)

Sigs 9/10
Avv 8/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice...a little long but nice. 8/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 8, 2005)

8/10 for renji


----------



## Bass (Oct 8, 2005)

9/10 Who is the guy in your sig anyway?


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 8, 2005)

i give your a sig a 8/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 9, 2005)

8.5/10 ;d;d;


----------



## lekki (Oct 9, 2005)

You brushing on your first one destroys the brushing on the bottom sig.
9.8/10 like I promised for the first but 7/10 for the second.
Yeah, the brushing is that much better on the first.


----------



## Bass (Oct 9, 2005)

1st: 10/10 
2nd: 8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 9, 2005)

I really like the "art is a bang" sig The cell shading is too cool!  10/10

Sorry but I am not as big of a fan of the Renji pic.  Sorry I just can't put my finger on it.  6/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 9, 2005)

8/10 yeahhh


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

7.5/10

~~~~


----------



## Crowe (Oct 9, 2005)

7.9/10 sweet coloring by chauronity.


----------



## De Monies (Oct 9, 2005)

9.5 / 10

(your ava XD!!! I love that show )


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

@tasmo9/10 (that chopper animation is great! How did you manage that?)

~~~~

@becktard 8/0

~~~~


----------



## furious styles (Oct 9, 2005)

8.5/10 fun and colorful!


----------



## Kayo (Oct 9, 2005)

~~~~~~~~
8/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 9, 2005)

Coolness. 9/10


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Oct 9, 2005)

9/10, deidara rocks


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 9, 2005)

Both are pretty good! 8/10


----------



## MKD (Oct 9, 2005)

9/10 just over all good sigs


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 9, 2005)

it gets a 5/10 its just fc banners and stuff


----------



## chauronity (Oct 9, 2005)

8,8/10 , it seems to be Endgame's performance. A little too green, but looks nice. Text placement is very nicely made .


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 9, 2005)

Little creepy, but pretty good. 7.5/10


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 9, 2005)

7/10
7/10

... --...


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

7.5/10

~~~~~~


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 9, 2005)

i give it a 7.5/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 9, 2005)

8/10 yeazxasdas


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 9, 2005)

cool stuff. 7.5/10


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 9, 2005)

6/10

Awesome, but it has a bad quality.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 9, 2005)

Heh, I also think my idea is good, but I cannot find good images of Ryuuku.
7/10 Chaotic sign.


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 10, 2005)

umm 7.5/10 kinda plain but at da same time its cool


----------



## lekki (Oct 10, 2005)

Is that really a sig you made or a pic from some online source?

If it's yours 9/10 otherwise 3/10.


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 10, 2005)

i made it a lil while ago

overall= 9/10


----------



## De Monies (Oct 10, 2005)

overall 8.9 / 10


----------



## Crowe (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice fanart 7/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 10, 2005)

9.5/10 really nice ;[


----------



## Raziel (Oct 10, 2005)

9/10
Pretty nice. 

Rate this one:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2005)

8/10, pretty nice, a little too blurry, but I gather it's supposed to be...


----------



## Nybarius (Oct 10, 2005)

8/10 I've always liked that lil' guy.

Please rate my Bleach sig :>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2005)

8.5/10, distrubing, erotic, and all around good times.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 10, 2005)

8/10 interesting, a bit odd... lol


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 10, 2005)

7/10 too much is going on and i dont really like kenshin :/


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 10, 2005)

6/10
6/10

...-..--.-.-


----------



## DannyStardust (Oct 10, 2005)

I dont really get that one... but it's pretty to look at


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 10, 2005)

umm 7/10 ...


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 10, 2005)

7/10

I'm not really a FF-expert, so I'd probably rate it higher if I was...


----------



## Bass (Oct 10, 2005)

Pretty plain. 5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 10, 2005)

i give these sigs a 7/10


----------



## Haruka (Oct 10, 2005)

nice. awesome graphics.
9/10


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 10, 2005)

10/10

Roffle Copter!


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 10, 2005)

umm 8/10 i guess


----------



## Archssor (Oct 10, 2005)

I like the combo, great. 8/10


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Oct 10, 2005)

lady_ivan Brushing's nicely done, Blending isn't IMO. Could use a little more color balance and/or levels. Good stuff, but still some work to do 8/10

Archssor
1: Great work. No complaints really 8.5/10


----------



## Archssor (Oct 10, 2005)

Very unique, no complients as well. 9/10


----------



## Archssor (Oct 11, 2005)

I like the music theme, 8/10.


----------



## chinda (Oct 11, 2005)

8/10 

rate mines =]


----------



## De Monies (Oct 11, 2005)

10000000000/1000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2005)

Very good one.   8/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 11, 2005)

6/10
/
/
.


----------



## Nybarius (Oct 11, 2005)

8.5/10 Very cool, and good job framing the logo, although I think it should be just a weeeeee bit bigger; and I can't figure out what's going on


----------



## Rendan (Oct 11, 2005)

5/10
No real sig, only some pics......


----------



## Lingz (Oct 11, 2005)

7/10

~~~~


----------



## Rendan (Oct 11, 2005)

7/10
Nice pic though


----------



## Tonza (Oct 11, 2005)

8.5/10 Gorillaz


----------



## chinda (Oct 11, 2005)

i like that luffy one 10/10


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 11, 2005)

8/10


kinky lol


----------



## Rendan (Oct 11, 2005)

They seem as newbie sigs, but they are good
8/10. I specially liek the Naruto's one


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 11, 2005)

5/10 i like gorrilaz but i dont really like the tongue and the gun thing . Sorry . Oh and i leik my sigs alot btw even if they are normal


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 11, 2005)

they both get a 7.5/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 11, 2005)

9/10 nice tifa pic.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Oct 11, 2005)

Sweet stuff. Celes-chan's done a good job with this one. 8/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 11, 2005)

They're all pretty good. I like how the last two switch to different sigs. 7.5/10 for all of them.


----------



## Archssor (Oct 11, 2005)

I like them. 8/10


----------



## Sakashi (Oct 12, 2005)

7/10, Stock and BG don't fit. Good sig.


----------



## eXshinobi (Oct 12, 2005)

9/10...nice lighting & font gives it nice subtle feel


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 12, 2005)

all pretty good

9/10
9/10
7.75/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 12, 2005)

8.7/10
''__''


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 12, 2005)

like the background, the stock doesnt seem to fit very well in it though. 8/10


----------



## el MoFo (Oct 12, 2005)

love the mood it gives, calm and flowery ^^


----------



## Nybarius (Oct 12, 2005)

8/10 Loving the bender-esque bots.


----------



## Bass (Oct 12, 2005)

The Gin x Rukia made me smile.....10/10!


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 12, 2005)

really cool

1st: 8.5/10
2nd: 8.7/10


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Oct 12, 2005)

i like......8.5/10


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 12, 2005)

3/10 
the banner rights evil sauske but its some douche from bleach in it.(change your name or sig). why are you in the ownage fc with evil sauske as your name? that band looks like some bitches. i would cracc their skull if they stepped to me.


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 12, 2005)

2/10
Two poorly MSPaint'd sigs and your basic authority-defying phrase.


----------



## Meijin (Oct 13, 2005)

I like the brusshing, stocks, and fonts. 8.5/10.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice pic. Background looks almost like a real wallpaper/photo backdrop 8/10


----------



## Notaku (Oct 13, 2005)

6/10
6/10
8/10


----------



## Kinkatsuo (Oct 13, 2005)

6.9/10
and the next one is much more nice so 8/10
haha, my first post!


----------



## Nybarius (Oct 13, 2005)

Sweet!  I like it.  7.5/10 Bit too grainy.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 13, 2005)

8/10 lol nybs the rukia one made me laugh.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 13, 2005)

6/10 should've been like your avatar


----------



## Sayo (Oct 13, 2005)

it's ok, 7/10


----------



## Nybarius (Oct 13, 2005)

9/10 BOOBIES!  Also you're a Sakoyo-mod so you might bann0r me if I rate any lower.


----------



## Notaku (Oct 13, 2005)

dun really see that as a siggie 5/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 13, 2005)

They looks very well,8.99/10


----------



## Kinkatsuo (Oct 13, 2005)

Sayoko is slutgirl fan i see! hehe, so many better pictures you could choose from! but still! slut girl is fun!

8/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 13, 2005)

9.5/10 really originall and cool


----------



## Notaku (Oct 13, 2005)

9/10
7/10


----------



## Sayo (Oct 13, 2005)

7,5/10
5/10

'""''/ '' '/.'' '"/ //..


----------



## Notaku (Oct 13, 2005)

you like slut girl don't u 
6/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 13, 2005)

ehmm 
6/10
5/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 13, 2005)

10/10
9/10
8.5/10

Please, people online...
*Spoiler*: _We need votes,Go vote here plez_ 



Echii battle


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 13, 2005)

I did 10/10


----------



## K-deps (Oct 13, 2005)

nice sigs u got there

1. 9.5/10
2. 7/10
3. 8/10


----------



## Crowe (Oct 13, 2005)

Endless's Lee; 8/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 13, 2005)

hmm 9.4/10 ....


----------



## Rendan (Oct 13, 2005)

7/10
''(/(%/)&


----------



## Bass (Oct 13, 2005)

Gorillaz = awesome which = 9.8/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 13, 2005)

8/10
(/%&$·%)


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 13, 2005)

6/10. Good image, but too many emoticons/


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 13, 2005)

Well theres no sig, but the calvin gifs are hilarious. 6/10 just for that.


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 13, 2005)

over all 9.4/10


----------



## Haruka (Oct 13, 2005)

6/10 for effort. I have that background and you just slabbed it into a border.

Jking. 7/10.


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 13, 2005)

6 i guess .....


----------



## Notaku (Oct 14, 2005)

10/10
FFVII:AC rulezz


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 14, 2005)

9/10 for the first, 7/10 for the second. The 1st has better blending and contrast.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 14, 2005)

pretty funky, and i love that quote, good old street fighter, 8/10


----------



## Makoto Duke of War (Oct 14, 2005)

0/10 That's just bad teast.


----------



## DannyStardust (Oct 14, 2005)

I dont see your sig pic but I give u 3 cuz yaoi rox hehe


----------



## Shogun (Oct 14, 2005)

8/10 for that rock lee one.
p.s i didn't make my signature, it was awarded to me!


----------



## el MoFo (Oct 14, 2005)

6/10

not to special


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2005)

More crazy paint stuff... love it. 8,500,898,242,352/10,000,000,000,000!!


----------



## DannyStardust (Oct 14, 2005)

9/10 for those kick ass robots


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 14, 2005)

i give your sig a 7/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2005)

Colorful, kind of appealing, and it's Tifa... I suppose I would give it a sultry 8.5/9.6


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Oct 14, 2005)

Um...your sig is kinda weird. I don't really get it too much.
6/10 for creativeness though...
*Come one! Come all! rate my sig! please...*


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Oct 14, 2005)

6/10 the background is kind of plain and has no border


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 14, 2005)

ooo so pretty 9.8/10


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Oct 14, 2005)

awesome 9/10


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 14, 2005)

Well uh...6/10 for everything i guess...


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Oct 14, 2005)

8.8/10 I love that Shizune stock


----------



## TGC (Oct 14, 2005)

7/10 it's all right the stock is a bit blurry,and theres too much going on in the background...


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 14, 2005)

1= 7.5/10 he dosent really blend in wit da bg
2= nice its pretty 8.5/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 15, 2005)

8/10

yeeah AC...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice, the AC one gets 9/10, the other one isn't as good but good nonetheless, 8½/10.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 15, 2005)

pretty cool 8/10


----------



## Nybarius (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm gonna go with 8/10 it's a cool style, but still a tad bit too random for me -- and it's hard for me to get a focus on any one element, since they're all sort of jumbled together with no accent.  

Better than I could do, don't get me wrong


----------



## Crowe (Oct 15, 2005)

HAAHHAA. 8(10 for teh comic.

Some of the request i did earlier, just wanted ot know how shitty they are:
___


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm going to rate the Shino one. I like it, although the red text stands out a bit too much. 8/10

Which one is better, large or small version:


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 15, 2005)

the bigger the better 

9/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 15, 2005)

i lyk da gaara one 9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 15, 2005)

i give it a 8/10


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Oct 15, 2005)

very nice 10/10


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 15, 2005)

Not too bad, the stock could be more visible and have moe colors, and the typography needs some work.

7/10


----------



## Chaotic Diplomat (Oct 15, 2005)

10/10 for all of them who ever made your sig. is pretty impressive.


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 15, 2005)

umm 4/10 ....


----------



## Kurau (Oct 15, 2005)

7/10  Could use some originality.


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 15, 2005)

8.5/10 ........


----------



## Misk (Oct 15, 2005)

hmmmmm
7/10


----------



## Kurau (Oct 15, 2005)

8/10
9.5/10  - I love hitsugaya


----------



## Bass (Oct 15, 2005)

Very nice. 10/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 16, 2005)

nice Deidara vector. 9/10

nice effects on the sig. 8/10


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Oct 16, 2005)

8/5 for all 4 sigs


----------



## Yume Neeban (Oct 16, 2005)

8/10
A little bland and the Font is hard to see.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 16, 2005)

Pretty basic... solid colors and a nice stock, a little dark / low on contrast. I don't like the yellow glow around him, a blue would've been better... the same with a font too. 
The horisontal line saves a lot, makes it more appealing

Somewhat between 7 and 8/10.


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh, very cool.  A little big for a sig, but I give it a 9/10.  Did you make that yourself or should I say paint it yourself?


----------



## Notaku (Oct 16, 2005)

cool 7/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

9/10
7.2/10


----------



## Iwonn (Oct 16, 2005)

9/10
8/10


----------



## Notaku (Oct 16, 2005)

yay no more scary sig's
9/10
7/10


----------



## Kurau (Oct 16, 2005)

9/10
7/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 16, 2005)

good one, interesting 

9,3/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 16, 2005)

really like it 9.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 16, 2005)

i give it a 8/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

9/10
''''''''''''


----------



## TGC (Oct 16, 2005)

7/10 and 8/10...


----------



## Kurau (Oct 16, 2005)

6/10 - To much going on with the font, stock is blurred too much
8/10- Work on the font a bit


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 16, 2005)

9.5/10 
,.-,
.-,
.-


----------



## Talvius (Oct 16, 2005)

Overall i'd say 8/10! very nice.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 16, 2005)

Im lovin it.. <3

overall: 9/10


----------



## Ruri (Oct 16, 2005)

I like it. 

9/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 16, 2005)

it looks like a vector. 8.5/10


----------



## Psyonic (Oct 16, 2005)

8/10

It just doesn't appeal to me


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 16, 2005)

umm 8.5/10 for ya drawins


----------



## Notaku (Oct 16, 2005)

looks cool 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 16, 2005)

kinda cool 7/10


----------



## Crowe (Oct 16, 2005)

7/10

Rate these, sig givaways;


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 16, 2005)

They're all pretty good, nothing i can say. 8/10 for all.


----------



## Kurau (Oct 17, 2005)

7/10
9/10 - Love the blending in it


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 17, 2005)

9.5/10 (Very cool)

8.5/10 (For all the hidden ones )


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 17, 2005)

7/10

teh boobies


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 17, 2005)

not bad

overall:   8/10


----------



## ez (Oct 17, 2005)

9.5/10 -- cool pics


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 17, 2005)

EL JACKAL:i like it , nice popout

plus it looks cool as hell

9/10

EZXX real sig , cant really judge


----------



## Yamainu (Oct 17, 2005)

I like the Naruto Sig..9/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 17, 2005)

not bad

overall  8,5/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 17, 2005)

i like the top image. 8.5/10

the Evangelion and Gaara sigs both get a 8/10.


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 17, 2005)

1. love DMC 8.5/10
2. also cool 8.7/10
3. hot stock but dont like the backround that much 7.5/10
4. yep its cool 8/10


----------



## gaara621 (Oct 17, 2005)

6/10
8/10


----------



## Yamainu (Oct 17, 2005)

9/10


----------



## BushidoPunk (Oct 17, 2005)

First sig: 7/10.  Its nice, but I feel more can be done with it.  I can't say what its missing off the top of my head, but it could use some more spiffyness.

Second sig: 9/10.  Good stock and I love the gradient.  Even the font is awesome.  Definitely the better sig of the two.  Great job


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Oct 17, 2005)

The bloodyness is well done 9/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 17, 2005)

they are cool and cue 8/10


----------



## BushidoPunk (Oct 17, 2005)

The Cloud sig is really cool with the lighting effects.  Definitely dig that. 9/10

Don't know who the other guy is, but I feel its not as good as the Cloud sig.  8/10


----------



## Valdens (Oct 17, 2005)

not really that creative i think..... oh well, who am i?


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 18, 2005)

7/10

The animation at the end saved it from bwing -2.65/10


----------



## Kurau (Oct 18, 2005)

8/10, awkward


----------



## Raziel (Oct 18, 2005)

8/10

Good sigs!


----------



## NeoSlayer666 (Oct 18, 2005)

wow, i'd say 10/10 but nobody is perfect so you get two 9/10!

everything is great! really good sense of design, well use of fonts.
Overall just awesome! Alot different from what I have usually seen. w00t @ j00


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 18, 2005)

8.5/10 very fresh and different


----------



## Rendan (Oct 18, 2005)

nice one,8.5/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 18, 2005)

Gorillaz are cool 8/10


----------



## Ryu (Oct 18, 2005)

The cutting on the left side of the hair needs some work.. And the font is just bad. 
7/10


----------



## Notaku (Oct 18, 2005)

8/10


----------



## Raziel (Oct 18, 2005)

First is hawt. 9/10
Second is the same, only less hawt! 7.5/10


----------



## Kurau (Oct 18, 2005)

9.5/10
9/10 - the guy freaks me out though o.O


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 18, 2005)

1st 8.5/10
2nd 7/10


----------



## C_Ronald (Oct 18, 2005)

9/10 really nice! 

7/10 some people like monotone style, but it these do not easily give viewers a... point of which to start looking, everything just looks like a flat thing! because there is not enough tonal contrast! Some contrast of the character to the rest of the signiture would allow this starting point. But... this is just me.

5/10 the background does not go well...

I agree, I didn't make my signature, but I searched for them and put them togeather~  6th hokage secret technique, sexy no jutsu!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 18, 2005)

its just kinda gifs so i give it a 6.10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 18, 2005)

8/10 :] still looks nice


----------



## Haruka (Oct 18, 2005)

OVer used Grunge effect, text doesn't fit very well. 7/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 18, 2005)

Too much rofl 7/10 -_-


----------



## Haruka (Oct 18, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Too much rofl 7/10 -_-


ROFl.   
10/10
I pwn j00​


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Oct 18, 2005)

7/10 It's okay I guess, it needs… More… Uhh, detail. XD


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Oct 18, 2005)

6/10 Battlefield 2 nuff said


----------



## Uchiha Inkatomi (Oct 18, 2005)

8/10 like the artwork. pretty cool


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Oct 18, 2005)

8/10
Just a wallpaper for the BG and a couple of renders, although it still looks fairly decent.


----------



## gaarasai (Oct 19, 2005)

The battlefield sig looks good 8/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 19, 2005)

dont really have anything 5/10


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 19, 2005)

a little plain

 8/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 19, 2005)

ehm...6.5/10


----------



## TGC (Oct 19, 2005)

8/10 for the first and the same for the second one..i like the effect on clouds shoulder nice....
go ahead flame me...


----------



## RodMack (Oct 19, 2005)

bg is decent. nice dragon though. i like how it was chromed. 8/10


----------



## TGC (Oct 19, 2005)

tanx for the fedback  changed it though...as for yours..8/10 for all of them since they are all vey similar...use different bruhes you should experiment more...


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 19, 2005)

8/10 looks hawt but I wouldnt put a font on the left top side, but thats just taste


----------



## chauronity (Oct 19, 2005)

The cloud sig is amazing piece of art, superb colors and blending is great overall. The typo is left a lil bit out of place, but is ok. 

9,2/10. 

---

The one made by you,

impressive background, nice stock placement. A bit monotone. The typo is fine, the glow works. 

8,8/10.


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 19, 2005)

really cool butt a biiit plain bg and u cant almost se the Sa of the suke  8.8/10

as for the other really hawt 10/10 and the 3d man i love that one 10/10


----------



## Haruka (Oct 19, 2005)

Very Nice sigs. 10/10


----------



## TGC (Oct 19, 2005)

8/10 the creativeness is tight...


----------



## Haruka (Oct 19, 2005)

Amazing new-type signature. 100/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 19, 2005)

ROFLness ill be more forgiving this time 8.5/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 20, 2005)

10/10 for both :/


----------



## Elric (Oct 20, 2005)

Love it 9/10


----------



## De Monies (Oct 20, 2005)

9/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 20, 2005)

really cute 8/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 20, 2005)

nice brushing and nice stock. 8.5/10


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Oct 20, 2005)

9/10
7/10
5/10
6/10 might have used another colour


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 20, 2005)

7/10: nice stock but its too small. Also, I can't see the writing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2005)

Now that's a sig, 9/10.

Would've been a 10, but I don't accept pngs, since their transparency doesn't work with IE.


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 20, 2005)

1/10

looks crappy plus deducting points for not showing up in the slc


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2005)

1st one is 11/10 for comic relief.

Second one is -1/10 for pure idiocy.


----------



## Rendan (Oct 20, 2005)

a bit crapy....
3/10


----------



## TGC (Oct 20, 2005)

8/10 i little small but i like the design....


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 20, 2005)

8/10: I like the style and the stock. The font isn't so nice though, and the background is a bit too busy.


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 20, 2005)

really cool 10/10


----------



## Archssor (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice. 9/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice. Plus, it matches your avy per member. 10/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 20, 2005)

All three are 10/10's.


----------



## Haruka (Oct 20, 2005)

Meh, 8/10
.
.
.
.


----------



## Misk (Oct 20, 2005)

I always end up grading yours....
8.5/Monkey Action


----------



## N' FaMoS (Oct 20, 2005)

8/10 overall, something is off in the supermario one


----------



## RodMack (Oct 20, 2005)

@ atom - the brushing in all three sigs are good. i like the brightness of the 1st sig.
1st - 9/10
2nd - 8.5/10
3rd - 8.5/10

@ u2n - decent, but good. 8/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 20, 2005)

All get a 10/10 except for the third one, that one gets a 2/10.


----------



## N' FaMoS (Oct 20, 2005)

6.5/10 for both


----------



## Valdens (Oct 20, 2005)

nice pic plus words that seem like they are interesting yet we never take the time to read them. 7.03/11.48


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 21, 2005)

interesting 7/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 21, 2005)

8/10: solid


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2005)

I've rated this bad boy before, and I love it. 10/10


----------



## Core (Oct 21, 2005)

I can see a lot of work got put into that one, and, it made me laugh. 8/10


----------



## Liengod (Oct 21, 2005)

I like it.

The only thing I don't like is the color for the backround for some reason despite the fact it fits the signature render. 7.5/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 21, 2005)

Not sure what it is, but it looks cool 8/10


----------



## TGC (Oct 21, 2005)

umm 7/10 its ok...the background doesnt go with the stock but i like the blending effects....


----------



## Cupboards (Oct 21, 2005)

It's a little red don't ya think..

Maybe you shouldn't have blurred ichigo's face but the cape instead.

7/10


----------



## Centeolt (Oct 21, 2005)

I give 10/10. Advent Children is the best.


----------



## Misk (Oct 21, 2005)

6/10
''''''''''''


----------



## N' FaMoS (Oct 21, 2005)

7.5/10 for all 3,


GJ :]


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 21, 2005)

8/10 ............


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Oct 21, 2005)

8/10...for both...txt=not so gr8 ;rest=cool


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 21, 2005)

i give them a 8/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 21, 2005)

8/10 for Tifa


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 22, 2005)

cool and new 8.5/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 22, 2005)

9.5/10 for both. Very good 

(rate the ones in my spoiler tag)


----------



## RodMack (Oct 22, 2005)

nice Haku sig. like the blueness. 8.5/10

nice blending on the Kenshin sig. 8/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 22, 2005)

8.5/10 for the Jill sig. I've rated all the others before


----------



## Raziel (Oct 22, 2005)

Interesting. 7.5/10. I don't like the font.


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 22, 2005)

8.5/10 for both... colleen is gone ;O


----------



## gaarasai (Oct 22, 2005)

soft colours, very nice blend, i give them a 7.5/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 22, 2005)

OOouuooooo 9/10, i'm a huge Gundam fan :


----------



## Cupboards (Oct 22, 2005)

7/10 It's nice


----------



## Crowe (Oct 22, 2005)

Sweet animation. 7/10


----------



## Centeolt (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice color effects 9/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 22, 2005)

7/10, incomplete it seems


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 22, 2005)

8.5/10 asdase


----------



## Crowe (Oct 22, 2005)

7/10 for both


----------



## lekki (Oct 22, 2005)

The last brush made that sig pek. 9/10


----------



## Haruka (Oct 22, 2005)

Cool dragon and TExt. 10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 22, 2005)

awesine hellicopter 8/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 22, 2005)

8/10 I like it a lot!


----------



## Crowe (Oct 22, 2005)

renders and real person stock shouldnt be mixxed IMO but except that a great sig 8/10


----------



## peach schnapps (Oct 22, 2005)

8/10, text could use some work ^___^


----------



## Ghokun (Oct 22, 2005)

It needs a little more work on itm dont like the stock :/ 
 7/10


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 22, 2005)

pek ownz. 

10/10

Great Yoh and Anna sig.


----------



## peach schnapps (Oct 22, 2005)

Ghokun said:
			
		

> It needs a little more work on itm dont like the stock :/
> 7/10


talking about my or peks tag?


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 23, 2005)

8.5/10 ;;;;;;


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 23, 2005)

i give both a 8.5/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 23, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> pek ownz.
> 
> 10/10
> 
> Great Yoh and Anna sig.



Since nobody gave yours a grade. I say 10/10.

For above poster I give 9/10.


----------



## BooYah (Oct 23, 2005)

i dunnow hu ur sign is but its alright though 7/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 23, 2005)

No bad siggies...7.8/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 23, 2005)

6.5/10: itachi sig, nice. White space around sig, not so nice.


----------



## batanga (Oct 23, 2005)

Haha, that´s... odd. I´ve never seen anything like this. Only part I don´t like is the font you used. 8/10

And I like rendan's sig, too. Looks awesome. 8.5/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 23, 2005)

blacklusterseph004 said:
			
		

> 6.5/10: itachi sig, nice. White space around sig, not so nice.




No more white space ^_^ ... 

---------------------------------------------------------------

(to poon-tanga)cuz ur siggy is cute ill give it 8/10 hahaha


----------



## gaarasai (Oct 23, 2005)

I wont say much about the fc sig
i give 7/10 however for the itachi sig, while nice it lacks a bit of creativity


----------



## Crowe (Oct 23, 2005)

I like the first more; 7.5/10 Tho the bg seems to lack something


Just made this, comments?;
___________


----------



## Rendan (Oct 23, 2005)

Very nice, bg is maybe too...white?no much contrast, but is a nice siggy
9.5/10


----------



## furious styles (Oct 23, 2005)

9/10 gorillaz for teh win.


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 23, 2005)

its kinda cool 7.5/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 23, 2005)

nice signs 8.5/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 23, 2005)

5/10

6.5/10

..


----------



## chikushou (Oct 23, 2005)

1st sign = 4.5/10
2nd sign = 3/10
3rd sign = 3/10


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

2.5/10

~~~


----------



## Shogun (Oct 23, 2005)

5.2/10.00...pretty funky


----------



## chikushou (Oct 23, 2005)

all of ur signs 5/10


----------



## Ghokun (Oct 23, 2005)

3/10 .,,.,.


----------



## PhoenixLordKakashi (Oct 23, 2005)

there all ok i guess but that my opion


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 23, 2005)

7/10 Too many little ones....


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 23, 2005)

9/10 its cool


----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 23, 2005)

Stock is kinda lowQ, the bg is alright, not too exciting.. the bottom right is a tad too bright. all my opinion of course .

6/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 23, 2005)

5/10 simple and a little boring .....


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 23, 2005)

Awesome Tenten sig. 9.5/10


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 23, 2005)

9/10 and 7/10 pretty cool. although I am seeing too many kyubi naruto sigs/avys now...


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

8/10

Nice Sasuke sig

~~~~


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 23, 2005)

7/10


'

'
'


----------



## N' FaMoS (Oct 23, 2005)

ooh shoot! oh no he didnt!!

u kno i have no choice but to luv it! 10.5/10


----------



## Azrael (Oct 23, 2005)

Very very cute and hilarious! 8/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 23, 2005)

6/10

'.
'..,


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 23, 2005)

i give it a 8.5/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 24, 2005)

8/10 I should stop giving yours a grade... lol Next time I'll let someone else do it.


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 24, 2005)

8/10 :d}}}


----------



## BooYah (Oct 24, 2005)

9/10 cool signs!


----------



## lekki (Oct 24, 2005)

Fix the bottom boundary and you'll get a 10, right now it's a 9


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 24, 2005)

5/10
''
/'
/'.


----------



## ph0921 (Oct 24, 2005)

looks really cool. i gues you dont need letters but its a preference of mine.
8.5/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 24, 2005)

8/10 nice. ^_^


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 24, 2005)

mm....7,9/10


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 24, 2005)

9/10

 great job!


----------



## m0nr (Oct 24, 2005)

the one with lotr pictures is pretty good 

7/10

i've got a new chiyo sig


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 24, 2005)

5/10 Can't really see anything except for the i-pods....


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 24, 2005)

9/10

soft colours, really nice


----------



## Lingz (Oct 24, 2005)

8/10 

Pretty cool!

~~~~


----------



## BooYah (Oct 24, 2005)

7/10.......


----------



## TGC (Oct 24, 2005)

i have seen other ratings ion your sig, and i personally like it...i give it a 8.5/10 if youtake out the blur effect it will def be a 10, also the itachi stock work on it some more make it darker it stands out to much work on font as well...i like it its rally cool...


----------



## Chiru (Oct 24, 2005)

8/10 I like it. Nice and dark. Cool stock too.


----------



## Ace (inactive) (Oct 24, 2005)

7.5/10.. me likies ^_^


----------



## RodMack (Oct 24, 2005)

it looks good as a banner. plus it's simple and neat. 8/10


----------



## TGC (Oct 24, 2005)

9/10 for all of them since they all look pretty similar...


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 24, 2005)

9/10 Bleach is cool :


----------



## Haruka (Oct 24, 2005)

Can depth the stock. 8/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 24, 2005)

@_@
8.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 24, 2005)

pretty cool 8.5/10


----------



## Centeolt (Oct 24, 2005)

How did you do that? 8.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 24, 2005)

lol someone made it for me but it was a pain to get that stock *took the screenshot myself* cool sig 7.5/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 25, 2005)

its all good 7/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 25, 2005)

6/10

''
.'
.


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 25, 2005)

great blend 9/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 25, 2005)

9/10

..


----------



## lekki (Oct 25, 2005)

9 for the Kantarou but Haruka is a bit blurry, 7.5/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 25, 2005)

nice effects 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2005)

7.5/10, boobs are cool!


----------



## Crowe (Oct 25, 2005)

1/10 Dont think there is much to say about it.


----------



## lekki (Oct 25, 2005)

2/10, I hate it man, sorry  for being original though


----------



## chikushou (Oct 25, 2005)

7/10,its ok


----------



## Shogun (Oct 25, 2005)

7/10 and 7/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 25, 2005)

7/10 and 7.5/10


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 25, 2005)

7/10 looks nice


----------



## TGC (Oct 25, 2005)

still think they are 8.5/10....


----------



## Raziel (Oct 25, 2005)

7/10

Rate this:


----------



## K-deps (Oct 25, 2005)

7/10 not bad


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 25, 2005)

9/10 for the Neji sig


----------



## Rendan (Oct 25, 2005)

nice siggy8.5/10


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 25, 2005)

7/10

 bizarre sig but matches your avi so it's all good! XD

 (next person please rate my top sig)


----------



## Misk (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice little quotes 7/10


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 25, 2005)

8/10 It looks great,e xcept she looks really, really shiny like she's all sweaty...

 not sure if that's what you were going for or not...


----------



## Notaku (Oct 25, 2005)

Fire Emblem rulezz 9/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 25, 2005)

Like the soft color which matches the stock. 8.5/10


----------



## Lingz (Oct 25, 2005)

8.5/10

Very nice

~~~~


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 25, 2005)

they get a 7.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Oct 25, 2005)

i like the effects, but i don't think a lot of blending was needed. 8/10


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 25, 2005)

1. 10/10 an awsome all around sig.
 2. 8/10 personal preference suggests the letters of you r name would look better coloured in.
 3. 8/10 if the dark part of teh background was on the bottom and the light on the top it'd bleed out less.

 4. 7/10 The birghtness oin the sig washes out the stock IMO


----------



## Ciara (Oct 25, 2005)

Umm i dont think my sig is good enough


----------



## Chiru (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow~~~! 9/10!


----------



## TGC (Oct 25, 2005)

cool sig 9/10 cant tell what the bkg is but it looks cool...


----------



## Sakashi (Oct 25, 2005)

7/10 Stock quality totally ruins it. don't like the font.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 26, 2005)

10/10 I seriously just love that sig.


----------



## BooYah (Oct 26, 2005)

1st haku sign= 6/10 other four signs: 8/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 26, 2005)

OOO pr0n!

8/10


----------



## Chiru (Oct 26, 2005)

10/10 Because Cable pwns!


----------



## Rendan (Oct 26, 2005)

i rally don't like real stock sigs, but yours is really good
9/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 26, 2005)

nice colors and blending 8.5/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 26, 2005)

8/10: I like the stock and the background


----------



## Notaku (Oct 26, 2005)

Lmao 10/10
that cool


----------



## BooYah (Oct 26, 2005)

nice blending..9/10


----------



## Elric (Oct 26, 2005)

7/10...i like the stock


----------



## lekki (Oct 26, 2005)

9/10, it looks like he just finished a jutsu and the smokes clearing up


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 26, 2005)

always like ur siggies very unique 8.9/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 26, 2005)

8/10 for kantarou
8.5/10 for Haruka (the stock looks cool)


----------



## lekki (Oct 26, 2005)

9/10 very cool, very very cool


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow the wyrm sig has improved greatly since it's first appearence in the "Great Wyrm sig" thread

 8/10

 I personally still find the stock to be small cause there is too much unneed background in it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 26, 2005)

1st: Background is a bit dull and boring but the quality is of the stock really clears up the whole sig, I like it.

2st: Well yeah...Nice quote's.


----------



## Rendan (Oct 26, 2005)

So grunge, not bad
8/10


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 26, 2005)

9/10: I like this one more now.


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 26, 2005)

9/10 very interesting


----------



## Feathers! (Oct 26, 2005)

beautiful brushing and such.  8.5/10


----------



## Tanthalos (Oct 26, 2005)

7/10 it could use a boaerder IMO


----------



## lekki (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, so I'm using my laptop not my work computer and it has pretty much every image viewing software available and I still see the light blue background where it should be a transparency so what's up Hyuuga?

Text is ok at best, 7.5/10, maybe the pic could be shaded more to add drama?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2005)

I liked it better the first time around, but I still give it an 8.5/10


----------



## Jason (Oct 26, 2005)

Haha, 10/10 nice and original. Not very clean though, Im wondering what program you use


----------



## BooYah (Oct 26, 2005)

i cant see anything 6/10 for ur uniquenessssssss..


----------



## Da_Killa (Oct 26, 2005)

9/10 cool i like it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2005)

I used Cinema 4D!!!5.

I don't see any sigs... maybe the gifs are sigs? 900/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 26, 2005)

o____O
6/10


----------



## lekki (Oct 26, 2005)

7.5/10

And yeah, continuing from the avy thread, the Gorillaz album has just 4 songs I liked.

I took a chance and bought the whole album when I shoulda done what I usually do and just got what I liked from itunes


----------



## Jason (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmm I like the dragon and the bg, Font collor could be better though but its overall a very good signature good job.


----------



## jinn (Oct 26, 2005)

8/10
hectic!! i like!!!

here u go...go easy ><


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2005)

That's a brilliant sig. A box with an X in the middle.. 10/10 perfect score!!!!!!!!!111111112


----------



## Rendan (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorryp, 
That sig, suits your username
1/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 26, 2005)

8/10

nice stock


----------



## jinn (Oct 26, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> That's a brilliant sig. A box with an X in the middle.. 10/10 perfect score!!!!!!!!!111111112



takes skill ya know.....hahaha

8/10 design and being simplistic...font color needs changing..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2005)

Well the name is pretty cool, nice image, but I liked the X box better!
8/10


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Oct 26, 2005)

Ha, bizarity at it's most hilarious, 8/10 for just the hell of it and it's unbelivable randomness.


----------



## Feathers! (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats quite hilarious, i shall also eat some koalas... thats some awesome siggage.  The anime one reminds me of Tenchi and the good old animes... give it a 9.5/10.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 26, 2005)

i give it a 7/10


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Oct 26, 2005)

a bit sharp//....8/10
very brite..prbly cld use sum contrast...but nice...8.5/10


----------



## Feathers! (Oct 26, 2005)

So SICK and dynamic!  theyre all 10s.  30/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 26, 2005)

Plain but nice and neat. 8/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 26, 2005)

nice stock..9/10


----------



## FallingThrough (Oct 26, 2005)

6/10 It has a 70's look to it with the flowers and font doesn't fit in.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 26, 2005)

brushing is ok, chrome effect is pretty good, and nice stock. 7.5/10


----------



## jinn (Oct 26, 2005)

10/10 on all of them expet for last one 8/10...lose the brightness..can't see face structure of person...


----------



## Elric (Oct 27, 2005)

I like the font...6/10


----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 27, 2005)

Pretty good, although it doesn't really stand out in anyway. Just kinda... average. 8/10


----------



## Raziel (Oct 27, 2005)

6.5/10

``~`~`


----------



## lekki (Oct 27, 2005)

Kate gets a 10/10 Sayid can go to hell


----------



## Azrael (Oct 27, 2005)

Really cool transparent sig. 9/10    :


----------



## Core (Oct 27, 2005)

8/10 on Shinji, 7/10 on space.


----------



## lekki (Oct 27, 2005)

Coredin, that sig really is awesome.
It's makes Meruru actually look do-able
10/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 27, 2005)

I like it! 10/10


----------



## Hazu (Oct 27, 2005)

waaa...Nice one ^_^ 9/10!!!


----------



## BooYah (Oct 27, 2005)

its ok kinda gayish lol  i wish there were some background 7/10


----------



## jinn (Oct 27, 2005)

Tenjo Tenge sexc...
9/10...


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 27, 2005)

6.5/10

olé


----------



## Ghokun (Oct 27, 2005)

overall 8/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 27, 2005)

umm 7/10 ....


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 27, 2005)

6/10 seen so many people who uses the stocks


----------



## Crowe (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice flow to it, text looks cool tho Tenten vs BG -blending is kind of off on the left side. 
7/10

New signature:


----------



## Haruka (Oct 27, 2005)

Heh, the Old Vash siggies. Awesome. 10/10.


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 27, 2005)

6/10............


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 27, 2005)

like it 8/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 27, 2005)

i love da cloud one its awsome overall 8.5/10


----------



## Atomix (Oct 28, 2005)

nice! you get a 9/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 28, 2005)

cool 7.5/10


----------



## Atomix (Oct 28, 2005)

nice, i like them
top: 11/10
bottom:8/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 28, 2005)

could use a better font 6/10


----------



## Raziel (Oct 28, 2005)

6.5/10 

~```~`


----------



## BooYah (Oct 28, 2005)

i dont prefer real people in sigs..but thats only my own preference..6/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 28, 2005)

5/10

';.'.,


----------



## chikushou (Oct 28, 2005)

not the best ive seen 6/10


----------



## Tonza (Oct 28, 2005)

7/10 pretty nice.


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 28, 2005)

It needs text or something... Ichigo is also a little to grainy for my liking.  Although I do like the firey background... 6/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 28, 2005)

7/10 ...........


----------



## Maku (Oct 28, 2005)

Love the brushing! 8/10


----------



## Raziel (Oct 28, 2005)

7/10

'~``
'\
`


----------



## Tonza (Oct 28, 2005)

9/10
8/10

nice ones.


----------



## BooYah (Oct 28, 2005)

u should've put text 7.5/10


----------



## Crowe (Oct 28, 2005)

Bg is boring, and her legs are cut off. txt could be improved tho the colors work pretty good. 6/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 28, 2005)

Ah...haven't seen Vash in a while.  9/10


----------



## Rendan (Oct 28, 2005)

nice one 8/10


----------



## TGC (Oct 28, 2005)

8/10...the blending is cool...


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 28, 2005)

6/10.........


----------



## Tonza (Oct 28, 2005)

8.5/10
8/10
8.5/10

Good ones


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 28, 2005)

like the first one 8.3/10

for the other 2, 8/10


----------



## Darko (Oct 28, 2005)

7/10
8.5/10 (i like the bg)
7.5/10


----------



## mtora83 (Oct 28, 2005)

6/10. nice.


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 28, 2005)

5/10 !!!!

ffs msg to short =/


----------



## Sex (Oct 28, 2005)

*The first one:* 7.5/10; nice, brushing's good, not really digging the colors, though. >_o

*The second one:* 6/10; I just don't like the font. =P


----------



## Darko (Oct 28, 2005)

6.5/10. Looks interesting but it doesnt particularly stand out, or blend into the background well


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 28, 2005)

Considering how simple it is, I really like the look 8.5/10


----------



## Darko (Oct 28, 2005)

> Considering how simple it is, I really like the look 8.5/10



thanks, i drew the actual picture myself 

5.5/10. The colours dont come together well especially on a bland background, and the text is rather plain, i think it would look better if only the eye had colour on it in the picture since it would make it a point of focus


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 28, 2005)

awesome 9/10


----------



## newbie__ (Oct 28, 2005)

7.5/10 f.,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 29, 2005)

First- 7/10
Second- 6/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 29, 2005)

An interesting sig. I like the colors especially. 8/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 29, 2005)

yours- 7/10, mainly because I think it's too white over at the right side.


----------



## BooYah (Oct 29, 2005)

its nice and very artistic 7/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 29, 2005)

Darko said:
			
		

> thanks, i drew the actual picture myself
> 
> 5.5/10. The colours dont come together well especially on a bland background, and the text is rather plain, i think it would look better if only the eye had colour on it in the picture since it would make it a point of focus



Very cool drawing, if I new that you drew it you would have been given a higher score ^_^.  I personally wanted the font to be plain, but yeah, took your advise on the summoning circle's colors, I think it looks better with a lower color saturation.  

As for being ontopic.  The word "light" doesn't fit with the picture.  Too dark or something.  The sil seems too fit though... hmmm... anyways 7/10

Damn it I was too slow.  I really like your sig, too bad the braud was a blot (Tenjo Tenge spoilerish).  I like all of the flowers, did you make those or did you get stock or what ever from some where else?  9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 29, 2005)

i give it a 6.5/10


----------



## Darko (Oct 29, 2005)

5.5/10: Very grainy picture
8.5/10: This one's much better, nice stock and colour effects



> Very cool drawing, if I new that you drew it you would have been given a higher score ^_^. I personally wanted the font to be plain, but yeah, took your advise on the summoning circle's colors, I think it looks better with a lower color saturation.



heh thanks, the big version's at 
now that you put more empasis on the iris i'd probably up your sig by a point, and another point if you changed the font


----------



## Chiru (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice stock. 8/10 Is the grey part supposed to be transparent?


----------



## lekki (Oct 29, 2005)

8/10 for Roger.
I bet you're as pissed as I am that the White Sox won huh?
The freakin' White Sox of aaaaalllll teams!!


----------



## Darko (Oct 29, 2005)

7.5/10. All those stars make the bg cluttery
6.5/10. Just too many things going on in there :/



> Nice stock. 8/10 Is the grey part supposed to be transparent?



err, it is in firefox, never noticed that ie made that block around it... maybe i should use a gif instead of a png... but i so hate gifs >_<


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 29, 2005)

i give it an 8/10


----------



## BooYah (Oct 29, 2005)

1st sig: 6/10 lacks something
2nd sig: 7/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 29, 2005)

6.5/10.........


----------



## DannyStardust (Oct 29, 2005)

me me rate me new one, 7/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 29, 2005)

Chad- 6/10 can't see very well what's in it, probably because of the b/w


----------



## DannyStardust (Oct 29, 2005)

8/10 i like that ichigo


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 29, 2005)

A little too big, black and white never really works. 6/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 29, 2005)

overall 8/10....


----------



## Rendan (Oct 29, 2005)

both are nice
8/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Oct 29, 2005)

8/10 cool.......


----------



## Temari103 (Oct 29, 2005)

nice work. 8/10


----------



## Lingz (Oct 29, 2005)

7/10

~~~


----------



## RodMack (Oct 29, 2005)

stock is okay, don't like the brushing and colours of the bg. 6.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 30, 2005)

i give it an overall 8/10


----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 30, 2005)

asuka 5/10 (don't like the brushing, the stock is lowq)
tifa 6/10 (better, but it just doesn't seem to come together)


----------



## Tonza (Oct 30, 2005)

8/10 pretty good


----------



## BooYah (Oct 30, 2005)

nice sigs 9/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 30, 2005)

6.3/10 for both


----------



## CrazyPig (Oct 30, 2005)

8.5/10  very good


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 30, 2005)

Awesome 10/10


----------



## Bass (Oct 30, 2005)

9/10
10/10


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Oct 30, 2005)

11/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 30, 2005)

7/10
'''''''''


----------



## Bass (Oct 30, 2005)

Unique. 10/10


----------



## DevilB0i (Oct 30, 2005)

100/10 
damn my friend is getting hard!


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Oct 30, 2005)

all jus gifs...but nice...8/10


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 30, 2005)

Cool sigs.

9/10
9/10
8/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 30, 2005)

boobs O_O 8.9/10


----------



## Lingz (Oct 30, 2005)

8/10

~~~


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 31, 2005)

8/10: the stock looks a little low quality.


----------



## Ghokun (Oct 31, 2005)

This is teh best sig of yours i think gj i like that style
10/10


----------



## Tonza (Oct 31, 2005)

9/10 really nice. And that ava is pure coolness too.


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 31, 2005)

looks hot 9/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 31, 2005)

7/10

over all

;';,l;'.


----------



## funjat (Oct 31, 2005)

i feel little posting here.
hope my opinion counts = 10/10. whats not to like.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 31, 2005)

iz ok

7,9/10


----------



## Archssor (Oct 31, 2005)

I like it, 8/10


----------



## Misk (Oct 31, 2005)

Akatsuki 9.2/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 31, 2005)

nice 9/10!!


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Oct 31, 2005)

Love 'em both
top one 8/10
bottom one 9/10


----------



## Lingz (Oct 31, 2005)

7/10

~~~~


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 31, 2005)

no siggie <.<


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 31, 2005)

i give it an 8/10


----------



## DevilB0i (Nov 1, 2005)

2/20 and yeah it is that good.


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 1, 2005)

5/10

7/10 :d


----------



## ai no tenshi (Nov 1, 2005)

7/10^^^
never loaded first time i looked lmao


----------



## 'RoP' (Nov 1, 2005)

find it cool 8.5/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 1, 2005)

Iori  - 8.5/10

Hitsugaya 8/10


----------



## RodMack (Nov 1, 2005)

nice brushing, a bit too bright. 8/10
bg is kinda simple, but good. too bright as well. 7/10


----------



## Raziel (Nov 1, 2005)

7/10 overall


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know who those people are, but as far as the sigs overall look goes, I guess it works. 7/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 1, 2005)

looks ok. nothing special tho

5/10


----------



## ai no tenshi (Nov 1, 2005)

4/10
nothing special, basic stock no brushes an basic txt


----------



## Raziel (Nov 1, 2005)

9/10

hawt stuff


----------



## Bass (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool. 9/10 and 8/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 1, 2005)

its just a pic......doesnt count as a real sig. not by me it doesnt.

but if i now did count that as a sig....8/10


----------



## RodMack (Nov 1, 2005)

stock looks freaky. nice brushing and blending. 8/10

nice vector. 8/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 1, 2005)

8.5/10
8/10
7.5/10

THe colors match well with the stock in each sig


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Nov 1, 2005)

Great BG and stock blending but overall pretty bland. Same with the text. Could use some more beef. Solid job, just lacking oompf 7/10


----------



## BattousaiMS (Nov 1, 2005)

I like the 1st and 3rd 10/10.
2nd one 9/10


----------



## Chiru (Nov 2, 2005)

9/10 They're pretty cool.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 2, 2005)

7/10

';.;.;.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 2, 2005)

9/10

Great sig.


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 2, 2005)

overall 8.3/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 2, 2005)

6.9/10
''.,,,./


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 2, 2005)

uh, nice colours ^.^

8,9/10


----------



## De Monies (Nov 2, 2005)

7/10 - scary  
9.5/10 - <333 vector!!!


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 2, 2005)

8.5/10 .............


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 2, 2005)

9/10 for the FFVII Love <3


----------



## BooYah (Nov 2, 2005)

6/10

..


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 2, 2005)

8/10 ..very pink :S


----------



## Crowe (Nov 2, 2005)

6/10 for teh guitar sig, maybe add some brushing and better colors.


----------



## BooYah (Nov 2, 2005)

7/10 could use a betterr font


----------



## Raziel (Nov 2, 2005)

6/10
;
`
;


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 2, 2005)

overall 8.3/10....


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Nov 2, 2005)

*Great!*

I've seen this sig before, and I think it's great! Cool pics, great brushing... I love the way you used the Final Fantasy Logo in there. Excellent!
*10/10!*
Hope my sig is as good.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 2, 2005)

i give this sig an 8/10


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Nov 2, 2005)

*Good Job!*

First one is ok. 7/10
Love the second one! 9/10


----------



## Azurestrife (Nov 2, 2005)

Hmmmmmm 6/10


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Nov 2, 2005)

Not very good. Sorry, they just need something...
What it needs, you decide.
4/10


----------



## De Monies (Nov 2, 2005)

6/10


----------



## Noex (Nov 2, 2005)

hmmmm not vey much dont of guys x guys thingys or stuff liek that but anyways its pretty nice so ill give it a 7/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 2, 2005)

Too much grain, but cool effect. 8/10


----------



## Crowe (Nov 2, 2005)

3/10 still way to go to reach Clockworks lvl ;P


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 3, 2005)

8/10
''''


----------



## De Monies (Nov 3, 2005)

8.5/10
7.5/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 3, 2005)

its nice kinda gayish..hehe... 7/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 3, 2005)

8/10 :::::::


----------



## DannyStardust (Nov 3, 2005)

yondaime sweeeeeet 7/10


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 3, 2005)

5/10

I can't read the text O_o


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 3, 2005)

i give them an overall 6.5/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 3, 2005)

7/10 for the first


----------



## GeKaiZeR (Nov 3, 2005)

7/10 Right side BG is fine, but the left is a bit busy.. IMO


----------



## TGC (Nov 3, 2005)

hmm 7/10 for this one...


----------



## Bass (Nov 3, 2005)

9/10
7/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 3, 2005)

8/10 cute...........


----------



## GeKaiZeR (Nov 4, 2005)

8/10 cool but spicing it up even more won't hurt


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 4, 2005)

7/10
'','',;.';,


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 4, 2005)

8.5/10
'''''


----------



## TGC (Nov 4, 2005)

9/10
6/10...the whole sau naru thing aint working for me....


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 4, 2005)

9/10 for the first one it's really good, but it's a little much red in it.

6/10 for the second one, it could use some more work

Nice :


----------



## BooYah (Nov 4, 2005)

cute but the colors are a lil bit boring..7/10


----------



## De Monies (Nov 4, 2005)

7/10
7.5/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 4, 2005)

6.8/10
'.',,


----------



## Raziel (Nov 4, 2005)

9/10
;
`;


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 4, 2005)

top one 7.9

bottom 7.3

'
';''.,


----------



## Neenah (Nov 4, 2005)

9/10

<3. . .


----------



## BooYah (Nov 4, 2005)

both 8/10 ...


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 4, 2005)

7/10
8/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 4, 2005)

8/10
8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 4, 2005)

9/10 very cool stock :


----------



## Haruka (Nov 4, 2005)

Awesome ALacus sig. Not so sure about the Ten Ten one. 9/10


----------



## chauronity (Nov 4, 2005)

Paint-madness, hard to rate. 
Either 4/10 or 10, whatever you want.


----------



## Bass (Nov 4, 2005)

10/10

Very nice, D-Berry. :thumb


----------



## Haruka (Nov 4, 2005)

That's the best Kiba sig i've seen in awhile. Nice job man. 10/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 4, 2005)

ok...
7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 4, 2005)

i give it a 7/10


----------



## Bleach Me (Nov 4, 2005)

The panties banner makes it a 10/10 in my book!


----------



## GeKaiZeR (Nov 4, 2005)

um no sig? so.. 0/10

Please rate this too:


----------



## Bass (Nov 4, 2005)

Ray gets the 9/10

The other gets the 7/10


----------



## Bleach Me (Nov 4, 2005)

u guys are mean...  

this should be the rate the IMAGE in ur sig thread...  HUMPH!  :sad


----------



## Haruka (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice quote. 8/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 5, 2005)

nice ascii stuff 6/10


----------



## Chiru (Nov 5, 2005)

8/10 I like it.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 5, 2005)

7/10 the bg doesn't match the stock in my opinion....


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 5, 2005)

Tenten: 7/10 fuzzy stock when everything else is crisp
Lacus Clyne: 10/10, I just really like it, nothing wrong with it that I can see, except for the Ghost #2 being slightly "croped."  so 9.5/10


----------



## Lingz (Nov 5, 2005)

7/10

Pretty cool

~~~~~~


----------



## Bass (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice..8/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 5, 2005)

8/10 .............


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 5, 2005)

i give it a 9/10


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 5, 2005)

6/10
9/10


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 5, 2005)

The top one gets 10/10

Bottom one gets a 5/10


((Rate all of my sigs))


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 5, 2005)

B&W: 7/10, the dude on the left looks funny, not that you can do anything about it.  That and the lack of any editing that I can see.  

Gaara vs Vegita: 6/10, Vegita is just too grainy.  That and you have him rotating while Gaara is not rotating.  If you had a better animated gif of Vegita powering up w/o the rotation, the sig could easily be a 9/10 (have Vegita facing Gaara's picture too, forgot to add that).

Bad Religion: 8/10

Cannot see the other one.

EDIT: Please rate the first hidden sig as well.  While you are at it please check out my goofy photo edits and please comment on them in that thread. Thx! ^_^


----------



## Haruka (Nov 5, 2005)

Not bad photo manipulations. 8/10


----------



## Chiru (Nov 6, 2005)

8/10 I enjoyed the seizure, but the Sasuke sig is only okay.


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 6, 2005)

6/10
imo Bg doesn't match.


----------



## BooYah (Nov 6, 2005)

8/10 cool...


----------



## Gunslinger37 (Nov 6, 2005)

top 9/10

bottom 10/10 bitch slapped!!!!!

rate the trigun and lee one


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 6, 2005)

6.5/10
',',;;.


.


----------



## Bass (Nov 6, 2005)

9/10
.....
.....
...
......


----------



## Crowe (Nov 6, 2005)

6.7/10. a bit more contrast and a cb layer?


----------



## Haruka (Nov 6, 2005)

No border on the sides? Meaybe it's the effect you're looking for. 
And Buyakuga is spelt like that on purpose i suspect?
Nice stock and lighting.
8/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice, did you color it yourself? 9/10 (10/10 if you changed the colors or something with the "Haruka and Others" to make them fit better with the overall picture.

Please rate the hidden sig as well please (and the pictures the link goes to as well in its corresponding thread, please).


----------



## Neenah (Nov 6, 2005)

heh funny ^_^
needs border though =/
6/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 6, 2005)

6.4/10


'..'


----------



## Haruka (Nov 6, 2005)

Brought back the old Avie 
10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 6, 2005)

pretty cool 7/10


----------



## Ryu (Nov 6, 2005)

1st 7.5/10
2nd 6/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 6, 2005)

10/10 really nice


----------



## Ryu (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you ^_^ 


6/10 
the bgs a mess, try to make it more structured, it gives the sig a more 'finished' look =) and the lightings off, and the blendings a mess.


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 7, 2005)

i'll look in to dat ur welcome 10/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 7, 2005)

both 7/10 ..


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 7, 2005)

overall 7/10


----------



## chikushou (Nov 7, 2005)

overall 6/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 7, 2005)

chikushou, Im sorry that you have to neg rep me for no reason saying I think im the best? I dont go around saying anything of the sort..and im a nerd wow.... 

Anytime you want to man up and get destroyed by me in a battle step right up mr pro. I will enjoy mopping the floor with you.


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 7, 2005)

awsome 3 sigs over all 10/10


----------



## De Monies (Nov 7, 2005)

7/10 overall


----------



## Ryu (Nov 7, 2005)

Walk idiot walk~~ *dances* Good song =)

7/10 for both.


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 7, 2005)

10/10 .......


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 7, 2005)

i give them both an 8/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 8, 2005)

First- 8/10
2nd- 6/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 8, 2005)

5.7/10

'.'.;


----------



## BooYah (Nov 8, 2005)

10/10 ohh i wish i could do siggies like yoouu..nyahaha *daydreaming*
rate my onegai sensei sig too..ty


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 8, 2005)

7.6/10

'
....

=p

your not to bad yourself =D


----------



## BooYah (Nov 8, 2005)

*blushes* thank u xD


----------



## De Monies (Nov 8, 2005)

7/10 for both ^^


----------



## chikushou (Nov 8, 2005)

narusasu 7/10
placebo 5/10


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2005)

Gaara 7.5/10


----------



## TGC (Nov 8, 2005)

9/10...color matches text is good and cool stock


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 8, 2005)

7/10

'.'.


----------



## batanga (Nov 8, 2005)

They all have great colors, great feel to them and good contrast.

8/10
8/10
9/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 8, 2005)

err i dunnow ... 6/10 i guess


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2005)

Kakashi has that "I just woke up" hairstyle, I like it!

I'll say a 7/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 8, 2005)

Wtflol


''
'


----------



## Naruto_San (Nov 8, 2005)

Only words.I will give this kid a 1/2 which is5/10.Is that ok. Don't hate me if it isn't.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow. 1/10 is considered spam. 
Too much siggies. 
1)Not yours, Naruto Uzumaki? Eww dub. 6/10
2)Not yours either, bad border, Text doesn't fit. 7/10
3)Not sure if it's yours. Great text, great stock, and great rendering. 10/10


----------



## Lingz (Nov 8, 2005)

7/10

~~~~


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 8, 2005)

hut

8.9/10

'.',


----------



## Elric (Nov 8, 2005)

10/10 all!


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 9, 2005)

7.6/10
''.'.';


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 9, 2005)

8.5 / ten....


----------



## Raziel (Nov 9, 2005)

7/10 
'
`
'


----------



## BooYah (Nov 9, 2005)

6.5/10......


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 9, 2005)

8/10 for each of them. Bitch slap is funny lol.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 9, 2005)

8/10


though looks like something X2tha would make


----------



## Raziel (Nov 9, 2005)

10/10
'
/
;


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 9, 2005)

7.9/10
''
'..,


----------



## De Monies (Nov 9, 2005)

8/10
8/10
9/10~


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 9, 2005)

sasuxnaru: 7/10 yucky yaoi-ness
placebo: 8/10


----------



## RodMack (Nov 9, 2005)

Itachi (i think) looks too blended with the bg. neat design though, plus the simplicity of bg makes it look good. 8/10


----------



## De Monies (Nov 9, 2005)

7.5/10 overall


----------



## Liengod (Nov 9, 2005)

8/10 on the first.
10/10 on the last. :amazed


----------



## BooYah (Nov 9, 2005)

7/10..................


----------



## Ryu (Nov 9, 2005)

5.5/10 for both..


----------



## FoxNaruto (Nov 9, 2005)

8.5/10 really original


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

7/10

~~~~


----------



## Haruka (Nov 9, 2005)

eh, Nishino Tsukasa. Not bad. 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 9, 2005)

Ahh Seisure 8/10


----------



## ANBU Neko (Nov 9, 2005)

9/10; cool filters @_@
7/10; kinda plain


----------



## Angel Slayer (Nov 9, 2005)

To ANBU Neko: I like the over all feel of it. The stock quality is great and it has a nice use of space.

7.5/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 10, 2005)

awesome 9/10


----------



## Notaku (Nov 10, 2005)

cool bitch slapped lmao 10/10
DeixIta 6/10
 the rest all 7/10


----------



## Lingz (Nov 10, 2005)

8.6 - funny and cool!

~~~~


----------



## Notaku (Nov 10, 2005)

cute and hot at the same time like 9/10


----------



## Crowe (Nov 10, 2005)

7/10

Dont really like the background. I tend to like more advanced backrounds.


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 10, 2005)

8/10 its hot


----------



## Misk (Nov 10, 2005)

7/10
6.8/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 10, 2005)

looks cool 8.5/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 10, 2005)

6/10
7/10 ....


----------



## Haruka (Nov 10, 2005)

Awesome FF sigs. 10/10


----------



## FoxNaruto (Nov 10, 2005)

uh 2.5/10 for seisure sig


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 10, 2005)

i give it a 7/10


----------



## Raziel (Nov 11, 2005)

9/10
6/10


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 11, 2005)

10/10 hot~
10/10 Lost Rulz


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 11, 2005)

Aaahh! Scary picture.  The "dot" effect you used... there is something that I dont' like about it.  7.5/10


----------



## Notaku (Nov 11, 2005)

dun like it 6/10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 11, 2005)

would be cooler if the backround was more then a stretched out dulicated naruto stock =]

5.5/10


----------



## Hadou Kaen (Nov 11, 2005)

they all are good 9/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 11, 2005)

cooool 6/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 11, 2005)

i give it an 8/10


----------



## SepulturaGamer (Nov 11, 2005)

Tifa: 8/10
Good stock, and I like the font

Wing-Zero: 6.5/10
Nice effects but a little bland. I don't like the font at all.


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 11, 2005)

I like the background in and of itself, but it doesn't match the bleach logo that well.  Maybe if you cleared out the "blue flames" of the bleach logo it would be a lot better.

7/10


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 11, 2005)

this is fun 9/10 ^^


----------



## SepulturaGamer (Nov 11, 2005)

9/10

Grimmjow ftw


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 11, 2005)

7/10 it's a little empty in the middle.....


----------



## Lingz (Nov 11, 2005)

7/10

abit low quality stock.

~~~


----------



## TGC (Nov 11, 2005)

7/10 Nishino is cool and everything but it's really simple.....


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 11, 2005)

I like em, especially the top, but there is just a little too much going on, it's a little crazy XP 8/10 for each


----------



## RodMack (Nov 11, 2005)

don't like the quality of the stock. the stock also doesn't really match the bg. 6.5/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 11, 2005)

Love your avatar but that is another thread.

1st: Don't like the bullet holes, not that I could do any better, but yeah: 7/10
2nd: The digi chick is hot: 9/10
3rd: Sorry, I don't like the stock image.  The text riding up the arm doesn't work for me either: 6/10
Let me change that it isn't the stock image so much, as it is the bright white surrounding that.


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 11, 2005)

Looks cool :] 8/10


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 11, 2005)

pretty good 7.5/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 11, 2005)

Too blurry...7/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 11, 2005)

really like the picture 7/10 but Sasori looks as if he is drunk


----------



## TGC (Nov 11, 2005)

9/10 for the first looks like sasuke is smoking or something...
6/10 for the second one, could be better...


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 11, 2005)

1. i give it an 8/10 
2. 7/10 i dont really like the color a whole lot


----------



## FoxNaruto (Nov 12, 2005)

8.5/10 really nice render choice, dont like the text at an angle
6.0/10 work on the background a bit more doesnt match the render imo, not feeling the whole pink and black on the text


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 12, 2005)

Mmmm... cleavage. 10/10. The colors and effects work well with the picture as well 

Love the panties FC sig as well.

Whom ever comments on mine please comment on the hidden sig and the pictures that the link it takes you too. Thx!


----------



## BooYah (Nov 12, 2005)

ehehe nice photo manip 7/10


----------



## Notaku (Nov 12, 2005)

love the itachi 8/10
bitch slapped 8/10


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Nov 12, 2005)

Pretty kool, Naruto's face needs to be a little darker or the bg needs to be a little lighter. 8.5/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 12, 2005)

looks cool but dont like the font 7.5/10


----------



## Notaku (Nov 12, 2005)

1ste cool 8/10
2nd it's a lil boring to me 6/10 minus the boringness


----------



## BooYah (Nov 12, 2005)

aww naruto is so cute there ... 8.5/10


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2005)

6/10 for the first one

8/10 for the second


----------



## BooYah (Nov 12, 2005)

7/10 nice font but it doesnt blend also the stock


----------



## FoxNaruto (Nov 12, 2005)

1st- the scanlines add a nice touch, nice bg colors and stock blending 9.5/10
2nd- Bitch slap really funny made me laugh out loud, 8/10


----------



## Notaku (Nov 12, 2005)

Smexy 8/10


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Nov 12, 2005)

1st 7/10, the style is kinda overused, and I dont really like the scanlines.
2nd 8.5/10 That is smex P:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 12, 2005)

The girl looks like she's drooling 4/10
The Naruto Club is cool. 7/10.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 12, 2005)

7/10

~~~


----------



## Misk (Nov 12, 2005)

Kind of simple 6/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 12, 2005)

thats cool 9/10


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 12, 2005)

8.5/10
6/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 12, 2005)

umm 8.4/10 pretty cool tho


----------



## Bass (Nov 12, 2005)

9/10
My dislike for Tidus makes me give him the 7/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 12, 2005)

lol dats fine 8.5/10 i really lyk da background plus da font n all dat but i dont really lyk dat pic of soi ... hmm...


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 12, 2005)

Una's profile is kind of blurry, but other than that great sig: 8/10
Titus's I'd try to change the background color to match his color scheme more: 8/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 12, 2005)

umm i shall give u a .... 8/10 ur pretty creative


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice, FFX sigs.

8.5/10
8/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks  sasuke looks hot so dat would b a 8/10


----------



## Haruka (Nov 13, 2005)

Awesome FF sigs. 10/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 13, 2005)

7/10 aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BooYah (Nov 13, 2005)

pretty cool its plain but its nice..though the font doesnt fit.. 8/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 13, 2005)

i give them a combined 7/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 13, 2005)

first one 7.5/10 nice 
second one 6/10 the background doesnt match with the stock and i think u should make it smaller


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 13, 2005)

The top one needs a more defined border- 7/10
Other one kakashi's all grainy- still 7/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 13, 2005)

Hmm i really like the border ;] 8/10


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 13, 2005)

7/10
I like your stock, but you can vary the bg brushing more, right now it looks boring.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 13, 2005)

7/10 good stock/brushing, border and text needs a lil work


----------



## Mister_T (Nov 13, 2005)

5/10.. sooo purple.. :S


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 13, 2005)

err theres only a banner soo i shall give u a  3.5/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 13, 2005)

7/10 for both


----------



## Crowe (Nov 13, 2005)

7/10 for the sasuke.


----------



## Cupboards (Nov 13, 2005)

nice little gif animation 8/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 13, 2005)

umm 8/10 i cuz


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 13, 2005)

8/10 top
7/10 bottom


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2005)

^Nice D.N. Angel sig.

8.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 13, 2005)

cool sig 8/10


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 13, 2005)

1st one = 6/10 
2nd one = 7/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 13, 2005)

umm 7/10 i guess


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 13, 2005)

nice brushing 7.5/10 overall


----------



## Haruka (Nov 13, 2005)

Cool brush. But it kinda went over the stock too much. 8.9/10


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 13, 2005)

sasuke is soo hot lol 

8/10 jus cuz its sasuke


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 13, 2005)

cool sigs overall 8.5/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 14, 2005)

very funny 8/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 14, 2005)

6/10 bg doesn't match stock....


----------



## BooYah (Nov 14, 2005)

8.5/10 for both..


----------



## furious styles (Nov 14, 2005)

8/10 for both. 2nd is funny


----------



## NeoSlayer666 (Nov 14, 2005)

8/10 first one, I like the sketchiness

6/10 2nd one cause there is too much going on, better as a work of art than a sig XD also big size!


----------



## BooYah (Nov 14, 2005)

nyahaha its cute 8/10 the stock doesnt kinda match the background...


----------



## RodMack (Nov 14, 2005)

1st - brushing is alright. don't like the colour of the bg. nice effects on Itachi. border needs to be better. 7/10

2nd - brushing is simple, but good. Kakashi and Zabuza seem to be blended a little bit with the bg. nice GIF. 7/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 14, 2005)

1st sig 6.5/10
2nd sig i like the bg 7/10
3rd sig 8/10 nice


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 14, 2005)

1st - 7/10, I like it, looks fine...
2nd - 9/10, I love it, perfect backgrounds... funny GIF


----------



## Notaku (Nov 14, 2005)

to simple 6/10


----------



## Mori` (Nov 14, 2005)

1st: I'm not a fan of pixel stretches but thats nice, text looks great

8.5/10

2nd: text is nice again, it doesn;t click with me as a whole though

8/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 14, 2005)

i love it.. 9.5/10


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 14, 2005)

7/10
8/10

bebopbadoowop...


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 14, 2005)

7/10

10/10 funny~~~~~~~~~

8/10 nice animation


----------



## Archssor (Nov 14, 2005)

Fantasic sig, I love the transparent effect. Superb. 10/10


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 14, 2005)

10/10 that's an awesome sig !!


----------



## KageMane (Nov 14, 2005)

8/10

9.5/10

nice work


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 14, 2005)

5/10
kinda plain.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 14, 2005)

6.7/10. bad text quality, no border.


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 14, 2005)

7/10 ^_^_^_^


----------



## Haruka (Nov 14, 2005)

Pretty cool renji stock, and the blending. But it's a once click button, so I can't really give you that much credit. But it turned out well though.
7.5/10

 Dammit you beat me to it. 
Great Orochimaru Sig. The text is great, and Snape kills Dumbledore. 
10/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 14, 2005)

kinda cool 7/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 14, 2005)

I am definately feeling it with the Tifa sig: 9/10
I don't really like the ... crap forgot the eva chick's name... stock image.  Removed her and I would like the sig a lot more: 5/10.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 14, 2005)

5/10 cant see anyone.

borders are for quiters right bronzhawk.


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 14, 2005)

^^cool but not a fan of it  7/10

edit: arrr....5/10


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 14, 2005)

8/10
9/10

eh funny gif there ;D


----------



## Ryu (Nov 14, 2005)

heh, really cool ;D 

9/10


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Nov 14, 2005)

simplicity 9/10--


----------



## BooYah (Nov 14, 2005)

1st sig 9 /10 ohh weee nice
2nd sig this is my fave 9/10 although u can improve the font
3rd sig 7/10


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2005)

Really digging the Temari one, the effects and brushing is quite ace.

8.5/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 14, 2005)

oro is d man! xD 7.6/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 15, 2005)

Temari w/ pink...ooooo looks really kawaii XD. I like the text, stock, and overall color, but not crazy about the BG. 9/10

Kakashi v. Zabuza...W/o the animation in the middle it looks really badass, but with it...It comes off as kindof silly and different, which I actually  dig keke. 9.5/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 15, 2005)

simple yet very pleasing to the eyes 9/10


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 15, 2005)

5/10

6/10


----------



## funjat (Nov 15, 2005)

10/10: teach me. teach me.

7/10: nice vector work there.


----------



## BooYah (Nov 15, 2005)

6/10
.
.
.
.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice temari, good job. 8/10


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 15, 2005)

Sakura is winking :amazed....I like the sig ...the bg fits with Sakura....8/10.


----------



## lady_ivan (Nov 15, 2005)

i dont lyk da pic of tsuande dat much but w/e i give it a 7.5/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 15, 2005)

lol AGAIN i give it an 8/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 15, 2005)

Top Sig: I love it!  The great stock, excellent background, and incredible blending. 9.7/10

Bottom Sig: I like the background a lot, but it could use a bit more purple and less blue to match the stock better.  Plus the fade on the right side of the stock looks a little strange. 
7/10


----------



## xXGaaraXx (Nov 15, 2005)

8/10..pretty cool...like the b/w...


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 15, 2005)

8/10
very cool like the hair.


----------



## CWar (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice animation. But bad text. A border could help. You could center your sig and tidy it up a bit. 3/10.


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 16, 2005)

Kon:  So goofy it is good: 8/10
Tribute:  Never watched wresling, but it is a fitting tribute. 10/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 16, 2005)

Awww... you skiped mine... it happens I guess.

Shitoshi: 9/10... Maybe its just my computer but I don't like the gray around the image (I suppose it is supposed to be transparent)

Dumbledore vs Snape:  9/10 
*Spoiler*: _If you haven't read all of the books_ 



Now if it only happened like this in the book ^_^


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 16, 2005)

10/10


9/10

damn funny


----------



## Rendan (Nov 16, 2005)

Love that vectr sig of yours 10/10


----------



## chauronity (Nov 16, 2005)

It's GIN's ... instantly 9. The flares @ left side looks a bit weird. but fits. Interesting stock placement. Nothing big to complain, exceptionally neat sig.


----------



## Mister_T (Nov 16, 2005)

Soi Fon 9/10 reaaly nice with the white
Kakashi 8/10 the clour is great
death berry: 4/10 just a cut out put in an ugly background
spoiler 1: 3/10 same here
spoiler 2: 10/10 That ones great... again perfect colours
overall: 7/10 sexy & ugly sigs..


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 16, 2005)

nice sig dude 9.0
really cool with the animated sig


----------



## NeoSlayer666 (Nov 16, 2005)

wow very cool pic, I also like the angle plus the purple & green go well together. 9/10!


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 16, 2005)

This is rating the sig...because you have no sig i'll just rate the sig above...I like the clean style....9/10!


----------



## NeoSlayer666 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sketchy said:
			
		

> This is rating the sig...because you have no sig i'll just rate the sig above...I like the clean style....9/10!



Are you talking about me cuz I def have a sig........... Anyways Tsunade sig = hawtness!  But there is blending over the best part!!!!! >_>;;; weird size but thats ok! 8/10!


----------



## Notaku (Nov 16, 2005)

To simple and like the stock
6/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 16, 2005)

1st Sig: Really kawaii pic stock of naruto and pretty interesting background. 9/10

2nd: Again really cute stock, but im not crazy about all the white in the top left corner...Other then that I luv it and the typo. 9/10


----------



## furious styles (Nov 16, 2005)

that's easily a 10/10!!!

oh wait..i made you that sig


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 16, 2005)

Ahaha, silly.   Oh and you changed your name...Do you want me to change the credit on the sig to this name?

Oh and I like that sig...Its very stark yet pretty cool. The colors are good and the typo fits pretty well. 9/10 methinks.


----------



## Notaku (Nov 16, 2005)

great stock simple and clean+ mayumi = 10/10


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 16, 2005)

1st one = 9/10
2nd one = 7/10


----------



## Shogun (Nov 16, 2005)

8/10 it looks really good


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 16, 2005)

The background is pretty sweet, and its animated, so you get bonus points.  The pictures are a bit dull and the transistion is a bit to fast to read the names.  Maybe I'd appriciate it more if I knew who those people are.  7/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 16, 2005)

I really like it.  Did you sketch that yourself?  9.5/10

I like background as well...


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 16, 2005)

8/10 
dinosaurs rule.


----------



## hayate-kun (Nov 16, 2005)

uh....i dont see a sig....but ill rate the one b4 it...5/10 men in boxers on a dino?....


----------



## RichUncleSkeleton (Nov 16, 2005)

Pretty standard.  

6


----------



## Rendan (Nov 17, 2005)

.........6/10........
only screencap


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 17, 2005)

8.5/10 ::::::::::::::::


----------



## Mori` (Nov 17, 2005)

8/10 ::. the brushings pretty nice, a little too light for my liking on the bottom though I think you were aiming to have some light from in between the hands? Also I think you could have picked a nicer font to use.


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 17, 2005)

It's a bit to dark and the brushing is monotone....but it's stil oke 7/10.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 17, 2005)

Ohhh...Very pretty tag of tsunade. I like the stock...She looks very motherly...Or almost like a goddess.   I guess the typo is the only thing I dont like in it heh.

9/10


----------



## Zhongda (Nov 17, 2005)

ooh nice stock!
plain and simple 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 17, 2005)

KYAAA that is sooo cute keke...*huggles the hello kitty* 

Ahem I...Uh mean...Very kawaii...10/10 for luv of sanrio.


----------



## opssmk (Nov 17, 2005)

ooo that is nice .....9/10


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 17, 2005)

5.6/10 
Average...


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 17, 2005)

Omigosh I completely luv that heh...Wonderful typo and the BG really goes along with the pic. 

My only complaint is its alittle empty. 9.5/10


----------



## Shogun (Nov 17, 2005)

very nice indeed, 8/10 could always use some boobs...


----------



## Misk (Nov 17, 2005)

erm 5/10...


----------



## Ryu (Nov 17, 2005)

Adam III; 4/10 for originaity..


----------



## Bass (Nov 17, 2005)

9999/10

 It owns my soul...


----------



## Misk (Nov 17, 2005)

8.5/10
''''''''''''''


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 17, 2005)

lol wtf a female edward ? 8.5/10


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 17, 2005)

I like it.  Nice background and stock.  Ueki is a bit hard to read, and I bet you could find a better font.  Personally, I'd make the background a bit darker as well to make the glowing ball thingy in his hands more noticable.  8/10


----------



## RodMack (Nov 17, 2005)

brushing is pretty simple. font is alright. pretty good for B&W. 7/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 17, 2005)

1st: 9/10
2nd: 8/10
3rd: 9/10


----------



## Pickens (Nov 17, 2005)

Manz, I'm liking the black red and white thing you've got going for ya 8/10!


----------



## Haruka (Nov 17, 2005)

Text is not dark enough. 8.3/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 18, 2005)

cool 8/10..


----------



## Crowe (Nov 18, 2005)

6.5/10
6/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 18, 2005)

Ohhh...renji...smexy...Um ahem I mean 10/10 very nice peK.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice.  9.5/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 18, 2005)

8/10

.........


----------



## Rendan (Nov 18, 2005)

8/10 overall...


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 18, 2005)

8/10 dffffffffffffffffffffffffffhhhhhhhh


----------



## furious styles (Nov 18, 2005)

8/10 ^________^


----------



## RodMack (Nov 18, 2005)

looks good, 7.5/10 ^_^


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 18, 2005)

8/10 overall


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 18, 2005)

8,5/10 It's a bit light ...and monochrome  but the brushing is good.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 18, 2005)

I <3 Tsunade-sama. ^^ 9.5/10


----------



## Rendan (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice & cute
8/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 18, 2005)

love ur siggy 9/10


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Nov 18, 2005)

8/10
6/10
>_> <_<


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2005)

5/10 - Needs more Brushes, Could of used graphic pens etc.


----------



## Misk (Nov 18, 2005)

hmmm 5/10
''''


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2005)

2/10...


----------



## Rendan (Nov 18, 2005)

they are not that bad....
7.5/10


----------



## TGC (Nov 18, 2005)

9/10...i agree gorillaz own...


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2005)

first one 4/10

second one - 6.5/10


----------



## TGC (Nov 18, 2005)

lol..thats a first, i never had lower than a 8 for the sec one
neways i give you the rating you gave mine
4.5 and 6.5...


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 18, 2005)

1st Ichigo: 9/10  I just wish that the transparent part wasn't a solid shade of grey (does any one know how I can fix that?).  I don't like the first transformation of Ichigo's sword in the picture, but it isn't that much of an eye sore thus your score.

2nd Ichigo:  6/10.  The stock image is just too blury for me.  That, and I don't like the placement of the text.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 18, 2005)

i give it a 7/10


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Nov 18, 2005)

tifa one - 7/10 good colouring
wing-Zero one- 5/10 blending needs work


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 18, 2005)

6/10 .............


----------



## chauronity (Nov 18, 2005)

1st has a lot of potential, but the whiteness is too overwhelming against slightly white background... i'd make it more greenish, and keep the brushings tightly in the middle of the stock so it wouldn't be so overblended. 

Second has a neat background, the typo looks cool, but the splashy yellow thing doesnt' fit in IMHO. Stock placement is decent enought, and it blends to the background smoothly, tho the yellowness makes it look less good. 

Neat sig, 8 for both. 

---

And for me, please rate JUST the 1st, i *dont* need opinions for the others. .


----------



## N' FaMoS (Nov 18, 2005)

that is alot of sigs...
wayy too lazy to rate them all..
ill jus giv it a average score of 8.79/10
yay! i did it~


----------



## Haruka (Nov 19, 2005)

Rofl 50 Cent. 9/10 no border.


----------



## FistFullofClams (Nov 19, 2005)

^7/little to big


----------



## Bass (Nov 19, 2005)

6/10............


----------



## FistFullofClams (Nov 19, 2005)

^5/10.........


----------



## BooYah (Nov 19, 2005)

6.6/10
.
.
.
.


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 19, 2005)

7/10 overall


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 19, 2005)

pretty cool 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 19, 2005)

Great stock and wonderful style on the first one. Im kinda bias because I luv tifa, but its one of the better tags Ive ever seen heh. 10/10

This one is OK I suppose, but the BG doesnt really mesh with the stock very well (In color or blending) but I do like the stock so ill give it a 7/10.


----------



## Rin <3 (Nov 19, 2005)

Overall 10/10

love it <3


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 19, 2005)

Tee hee...Right back at cha.  She looks really kawaii with the guitar.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 19, 2005)

9/10

awesome... i love the colors

8/10

a bit simple, but still nice sig : )


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Nov 19, 2005)

7/10
good blending


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2005)

8/10 a good signiture.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 19, 2005)

I like the brushes of the first one and the second one alot. 
Except the text of Uchiha Itachi and Itachi stock doesn't fit well.
8/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 19, 2005)

8/10.............


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 19, 2005)

8/10
i like it
black and white and some bordeau red


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 19, 2005)

7/10

nice sig


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2005)

The Rukia siggy kiks ass, therfore it deservs a 9/10


----------



## TGC (Nov 19, 2005)

too much going on, have no idea what that is  
5/10...


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 19, 2005)

all red 
i like ichigo in those 
7/10


----------



## TGC (Nov 19, 2005)

Donnie Darko is like one of the best movies i have seen, and for oyur frst sig ever made its pretty damn good, 9/10..


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 19, 2005)

Ichigo pwns. 

9/10
8/10


----------



## Rin <3 (Nov 19, 2005)

*I Love It 10/10 <333*


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 19, 2005)

gotta love 100% ichigo
and hehe mr wtf 
9.5/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2005)

8/10...like the design...who's Johnny Darko?


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 19, 2005)

very unique and multy thingy like 
9.5/10
i like it alot
donnie darko is a cult (horror/thriller/teen) movie
check it out some day


----------



## quincy-kun (Nov 19, 2005)

Very...angsty looking. 7.5/10.


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 19, 2005)

First one is too empty. 2nd one is ok maybe the stock to the left is cut poorly

overall 7/10 "d


----------



## hayate-kun (Nov 19, 2005)

awesome stock, nice blending...8.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 19, 2005)

Really really pretty and nicely done...Its abit big for my tastes but otherwise lovely.

9/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 19, 2005)

i give it a 8/10


----------



## Misk (Nov 19, 2005)

8/10
7.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 19, 2005)

Shirtless ed...mmm smexy keke. I luv the stock and background. 9/10 for you heh.


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Nov 19, 2005)

8/10 nice blending and colors, 
good Jorb


----------



## chakra (Nov 19, 2005)

6/10, no effence but it's a little plain and your pic looks like it was in MS paint or something


----------



## DarkxWolf (Nov 20, 2005)

4/10 

pretty boreing and font stinks and no boreder.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 20, 2005)

Im not crazy about cars, but I absolutely luuuv the BG keke so the first one ill give 7/10.

The second one is very lovely too...I like the BG alot in this one too because it almost gives the feeling of motion like shes falling...Its gorgeous stock aswell. Typo could be prettier though heh...So ill go with 9/10.


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 20, 2005)

love this pic 9/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 20, 2005)

9/10 nice blending everything is good but imo the text doesnt fit :/


----------



## Bass (Nov 20, 2005)

It's good but the font seems off. 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 20, 2005)

Ahhh I just realized I havent reviewed your sig yet bass...Ahem...Lets see...its in a word...HAWT keke

No seriously I really like it...Its beautifully simple and striking in its boldness. I really like it very crisp. 10/10 for you.


----------



## hayate-kun (Nov 20, 2005)

very nicely blended...a little too bright but good alltogether...8/10


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2005)

Text could be put on the right side, because its very very empty around there. Overall the signaure is to height is off, you should maybe try making it smaller?

6.5/10 for the naruto.


----------



## Bass (Nov 20, 2005)

Renji gets a 10/10

And Ippo gets a 9/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 20, 2005)

8/10 for its uniqueness


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 20, 2005)

7/10 > 2  !!!!!!


----------



## DarkxWolf (Nov 20, 2005)

the first is ok, ill give it 7/10

the random one ill give 8/10 i like it for some reason. ^^


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 20, 2005)

awesome sigs 10/10


----------



## Azrael (Nov 20, 2005)

first one: 9.5
second one: 7.5


----------



## Haruka (Nov 20, 2005)

Not bad text, bottom text ruins it. Great stock. 8.6/10


----------



## Misk (Nov 20, 2005)

Agressive Statement 8/10


----------



## Nathan (Nov 20, 2005)

Atomisk: 9/10 - Very good colors although it hurts my eyes if I stare at it to long.


----------



## chakra (Nov 20, 2005)

8/10 idk why but i really like your sig


----------



## Misk (Nov 20, 2005)

6.2/10
'''''''''''


----------



## kite (Nov 20, 2005)

8.5/10, Nice work!


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Nov 20, 2005)

6/10
nice stock


----------



## Cupboards (Nov 20, 2005)

ok the rukia one is great.. nice and small..

The first one.. I don't know.. it seems you made a design with fonts and all.. but somewhere in the middle or near the end it all went fu**ed* up..

The text somehow got really crappy and I think you should redo it or kick it outta there either way.. can't you scale down a little.. it's rather big and I think it will still make it's point if its 50% smaller..

6.4 for the effort..


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2005)

funny 7/10


----------



## Cupboards (Nov 20, 2005)

>> INSERT >> 

I'm gonna make a shitload of those, it's from a music video khekeke..

* Rate Pek's sig not mine


----------



## Haruka (Nov 20, 2005)

One Piece owns.  10/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 20, 2005)

8 upon ten


----------



## Misk (Nov 20, 2005)

9/10
8/10
''''


----------



## Bass (Nov 20, 2005)

10/10


....want more?


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 20, 2005)

8/10 simplicity is always great


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Nov 20, 2005)

nice 8.5/10
the colors take away from Yondaime, but w/e at least he is in your pic


----------



## RodMack (Nov 20, 2005)

too simple and the text is blurry. 6/10


----------



## kite (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice and simple, but theres too many of them. 8/10


----------



## Notaku (Nov 21, 2005)

10/10 love the text


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 21, 2005)

1st 8.5/10 ,,,,,,,
2nd 8.9/10 ,,,,,,,....


BTW, give me a bad rate for my sig


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 21, 2005)

9/10 for SEL  Great anime


----------



## Kyuubi kid (Nov 21, 2005)

Whoa, awesome sigs 9.5/10


----------



## De Monies (Nov 21, 2005)

8.5/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 21, 2005)

Well I was gonna rate it lower...Until I realised it changes freaking colors keke...how the heck do you do that...yikes well anyway 9/10 mostly for the freakout of color change XD.


----------



## Kistle (Nov 21, 2005)

*Rate*

9.5/10! Sweet, signature....


----------



## Crowe (Nov 21, 2005)

Dont like the Sasuke in the background, he really dont fit. And the filter fxt doesnt go to well with the signature. Font could need a change to. 6.2/10

_______


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 21, 2005)

Kick ass siggy, I will give it a 9/10


----------



## hugoauthen (Nov 21, 2005)

funny sig 8/10


----------



## hayate-kun (Nov 21, 2005)

i like the first one...cool metal bg...7/10...second one get 5.5/10...brushing doesnt mix with stock...third one get 6/10...some of the pics are either badly blended or poor quality...ya could also put some small text to improve the pics..


----------



## kite (Nov 21, 2005)

Really creative brushings, 9/10.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 21, 2005)

9//10

Damn, what a kik ass siggy ^^


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 21, 2005)

I hate sigs with alot in them srry 6/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 21, 2005)

While Im not a huge Yondaime fan those are both very nice. The first one id say 7/10 Mostly because the comibnation of stock and BG just doesnt look right for me...The second one I think is much better.

9/10 For that one...Great blending and nice stock. The BG is very appealing too keke...Luv the typo on both too, nya.


----------



## DarkxWolf (Nov 21, 2005)

kinda bright but nice feeling to it 7/10


----------



## Misk (Nov 21, 2005)

7/10
8.7/10


----------



## Wierd Divide (Nov 21, 2005)

Deceptively simple and eye catching. Great warm colours but the text could be improved slightly imo 8/10


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 21, 2005)

Everything good cept the text 7.5/10


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

9.2  Really nice colors, but its kind of hard to read the text, and Yondaimes face is hard to see(mouth part only)


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 21, 2005)

if thats a vector then props to you man 9/10


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

Nices changes, i like it.


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 21, 2005)

thank you but you didnt rate it 

8/10


----------



## kite (Nov 21, 2005)

I like the second one more, the colors work better. If your gonna have two like that I might suggest two fonts. But they're both good. 8/10 9/10


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

, 9.5 anbu parts really cool/


----------



## Sakashi (Nov 21, 2005)

7/10

freaky...


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice colors go well with eachother 9/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 21, 2005)

8/10 :dd:d


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 21, 2005)

3 to rate hun...Well how about I do a overall rating keke. 8/10 All of them have great stock but there kinda empty looking and the typo is kinda plain for such lovely stock and intresting BG's.


----------



## Cyberwaste (Nov 21, 2005)

9/10 all great, but nothin special.


----------



## kite (Nov 21, 2005)

8.5/10 you'd get higher if that was transparent not grey cuz its really nice besides that.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

Kite: 9.4 lovin it

Cyber: i love that sig, its awesome. those colors are sweet!


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 21, 2005)

kinda scary... 7/10


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

8.7 i like it, it looks cool with the gray

Why does everyone keep saying it's freaky/scary >_< it's just 
*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler(spoiler just for the people who watch Dub-Only)_ 



Sasuke saying He's going to kill his brother Itachi.


----------



## Enzain (Nov 21, 2005)

Creepy Sasuke :amazed 

7/10


----------



## Kashama (Nov 22, 2005)

9.8, must i explain myself?


----------



## Kyuubi kid (Nov 22, 2005)

Ahh, he's a maniac!!
jk, 7.5/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 22, 2005)

7.9/10 nice colors


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 22, 2005)

Very, very nice siggy. Im not crazy about the BG, but the stock is really lovely...The flowers are just a great touch keke. 9/10


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 22, 2005)

The kitty is sooo cute.  8/10 'cause it is a little grainy, but the cat is sooo cute still.  EDIT:  I was too impaticient to watch the cat, and I finally got lucky and saw it move, grade upgrade to 10/10.  The stretch is waaaay too cute to not get a 10/10.

 I like the animated gif of the second bleach opening, kind of gives a little forshadowing to those of us up todate on the anime (and definately the manga, even though I haven't read that).  10/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 22, 2005)

8/10 it's kinda funny...I love dinosaur too... really nice effects, I like it... but I can't see texts... xD


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 22, 2005)

9/10 hellsing ftw
7/10
7/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 22, 2005)

i dont get ur sig 'm sorry 6/10


----------



## funjat (Nov 22, 2005)

7.5/10: .
8.5/10: good overall fit.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 22, 2005)

@bronzhawk heh yea its on a 40 second loop so you kinda have to have some patience...But I like it like that keke.

@funjat I actually like that stock...Mostly for the expression on his face. Nice and simple siggy with a decent BG. 8/10 for you mister.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 22, 2005)

OMFG!! it's gif animated scary a bit me... a cat from Noir? or not? who is that cat?...
I love cute cats, I like your animated...  @_@ 9.5/10...


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 22, 2005)

Yay seras...Luv her. 9/10

The lain sigs are great even if im not too into the series...8/10 for both keke.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice colors and smooth, but could use a little gleam. 8.7


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 22, 2005)

I know everyone else said it...but...Ill say it too...THATS CREEPY...keke. 

Its great coloring though so 8/10, nya.


----------



## kite (Nov 22, 2005)

I was gonna give you like a 5 for that cat, but then it moved, still could use a border or something though...

7/10 because the ava sized animation is badass too.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 22, 2005)

9/10 What a kick ass siggy ^^


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 22, 2005)

nice flow 8/10


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Nov 22, 2005)

really nice 9/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 22, 2005)

6/10 @!@!@!!@!@


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 22, 2005)

decent 7/10 to bland imo


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Feels kinda oversaturated, but otherwise good.

8/10


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 22, 2005)

yea ill try learning new styles 8/1o me likes


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 22, 2005)

I give it an 8/10.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 22, 2005)

1st - the blending makes it nice. 8/10
2nd - bg pretty simple and the stock kinda fades a little in the sides. 6.9/10


----------



## Bass (Nov 22, 2005)

I'll rate the latest one...Lily!


10/10 Nice blending and brushing. Has a nice feel.


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Nov 22, 2005)

8/10
good colors


----------



## Misk (Nov 22, 2005)

5/10 quite bland


----------



## Bass (Nov 22, 2005)

10/10


----------



## DarkxWolf (Nov 22, 2005)

first sig - i like it, but its not me so ill give it a 8/10

second - i love it, 9/10 for that one.


----------



## Cyberwaste (Nov 22, 2005)

Bass:
top: simple and sweet, but could be better with the font. 7/10
bottom: looks good 8/10


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 23, 2005)

Well I like the typo...The sig itself...hmmm...The stock looks good quality but the white parts are so bright I cant really make out what the design is suppose to be. :sad 

7/10


----------



## hokageryu (Nov 23, 2005)

well the first (neko on car) i unno not my thing and its just a gif 5/10, the second (spoiler tag) awsome looks really good 8/10


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2005)

No Signature?

Ark; 6.9/10 for the little angel signature, to much space imo.
__________


----------



## Bass (Nov 23, 2005)

What is it? It's really bright...8/10


----------



## Naruto Uzamaki (Nov 23, 2005)

9/10 Ghothic...  but good...


----------



## BooYah (Nov 23, 2005)

wer is ur siggy?  1/10 hehe..ill just rate BASS 9/10 for teh uchiha obito wooo nicee


----------



## Rendan (Nov 23, 2005)

They are not bad
8/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 23, 2005)

niccccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gorillazzzzzzzzzzzzzz 9/10


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 23, 2005)

I have already give it...

1st sig - this is Temari from Hentai CG...looks fine, good effects 7/10
2nd sig - I love background, nice animation 8.5/10


----------



## RodMack (Nov 23, 2005)

all three sigs are pretty simple. 7/10 overall.


----------



## TGC (Nov 23, 2005)

7?10 for the first three, and 10/10 for the Eddie one..... why 10/10????? because he will be missed and any siggy that has him deserves a 10...


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 23, 2005)

Luv the transparency on the first one...As for the second one...Well who doesnt like hollow ichigo hun?(he was crazy cool in this last episode keke)

SO ill go with 9/10 for the pair, nya.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2005)

6.5/10 you put the stock way to much on the left side. try putting it more to the center.

__________


----------



## TGC (Nov 23, 2005)

Woa its a little too bright 7/10 i really can't see what it is...


----------



## De Monies (Nov 23, 2005)

7.5/10 

(if you judge mine can you please tell me which sig you're judging because it refreshes XD)


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 23, 2005)

lmao!!! that's hilarious 8/10


----------



## Tonza (Nov 23, 2005)

7/10 pretty simple ones.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 23, 2005)

9/10
;
';
.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't know who any of thse people are, but they sure are ugly 

Anyway... as far as a sig goes it's ok. 7.5/10


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 23, 2005)

not likin it 3/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 23, 2005)

too hard for my taste...i like the brushing tho  7.5/10


----------



## TGC (Nov 23, 2005)

9/10...
.:.:.


----------



## Valdens (Nov 23, 2005)

nice, hes out of the stock, 8.75/10


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 23, 2005)

dont see any tag...but funny animation 4/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 23, 2005)

8.6/10 ::::::::::::::::::::::::::d


----------



## Valdens (Nov 23, 2005)

text123, slightly generic yet simple.....plus armor on a person.....uhhhhh...7.02/10
(by the way *The First*, what do you mean you didnt see a tag? i have everything there, if you didnt see it you shouldnt of lowered the score because YOU didnt see it)


----------



## Bass (Nov 24, 2005)

5/10....just an animation...


----------



## BooYah (Nov 24, 2005)

1st sig 7.5/10
2nd 9/10


----------



## Enzain (Nov 24, 2005)

I like em~

8/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 24, 2005)

substituting the cake with another thing hmmmm..... 10/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 24, 2005)

7.6/10 ......


----------



## Raziel (Nov 24, 2005)

7/10
;'
;l
;


----------



## funjat (Nov 24, 2005)

9/10: deh shyt. however, dunno bout those light blue spurts.


----------



## kite (Nov 24, 2005)

Interesting sig, if you want to emphisize his eyes I would have made them brighter maybe...still not bad 7.5/10


----------



## Hazu (Nov 24, 2005)

Very nice!!!! 

9/10 !!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2005)

Not a fan of Yaoi...but I'll rate it on it's artistic value 

It could use a border and there's a lot of empty space....

I'd give it a 8/10 (It's promising...just needs some more improvement)


----------



## Mori` (Nov 24, 2005)

9/10 for that inoue one, colours and background are great. look real nice with the stock. just not to keen on the text


----------



## Cyberwaste (Nov 24, 2005)

Very nice, you can't see much of the bg, but I imagine that was on purpose. I like it alot. 9/10


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 24, 2005)

decent - text 7/10


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 24, 2005)

1st one = 7/10 Kind off spoilt it with the animation

2nd one = 8/10 A really good signiture.

Overall = 7.5/10 If you take away the first one, your signiture will be perfect.


----------



## Gene (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the picture, but I think the background could have been better and it needs a border - 7/10


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 24, 2005)

Good blend, n00by picture, background pwnage, Fudged it up with the blends. 
But all those spoiler tags, quotes etc. riun it.
6/10.


----------



## bronzhawk (Nov 24, 2005)

The original picture is soo dirty, but that is another subject.  I like what you did in the background with the more detailed shapes.  Looks like you have some konaha leaves back there.  The plain text kind of bothers me though. 8.5/10

Please rate the large picture in the Kong spoiler tag as well please! Thx


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 24, 2005)

I love the background and the semi-tranparent text is cool, except it is _way_ to faint on the right hand side.  The "C" and the font are both really cool looking but they seem somewhat out of place in the sig IMO.  Also its a bit too big. 5/10, but it has potential.

Two guys in shorts riding a Dinosaur towards Gollum!

However, I suppose it could be a bit more cleanly done.  The fonts a bit too close to the background color. 8/10


----------



## soysauce (Nov 25, 2005)

its nice 9/10


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 25, 2005)

well i really like the color scheme: 7.5/10


----------



## Rendan (Nov 25, 2005)

It's a nice one
8/10


----------



## majac (Nov 25, 2005)

8.5/10 gorillaz owns


----------



## funjat (Nov 25, 2005)

9/10. Expert.
8/10. rofl.


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 25, 2005)

Hmmmmm I don't like the brushing over the image...the image just doesn't fit well imo....try to blend it a bit better. 6/10


----------



## Valdens (Nov 25, 2005)

all the fanclubs seem to got with the picture and make a nice overall display. 9/10


----------



## Kazuo Nidori (Nov 25, 2005)

OMGWTFLMAOROFLBBQ! for real though its good-ish ....7.5/10 

((Some first post eh? ))


----------



## Valdens (Nov 25, 2005)

whoa, considering that was your first signature you did an excellent job. 8/10


----------



## Yamainu (Nov 25, 2005)

I like the dancing Vegeta..6/10


----------



## Gene (Nov 25, 2005)

Not very eyecatching... 5.5/10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 25, 2005)

Bg is preetty cool ... the Naruto Hokage stock is a good choice. However, it looks too empty when you look at the overall appearance. Definitly has good potential, so you should keep experimenting it  7.5/10


----------



## Yamainu (Nov 25, 2005)

7/10? I can't see the image.


----------



## Yamainu (Nov 25, 2005)

7/10? I can't see the image.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 25, 2005)

i give it an 8/10


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 25, 2005)

1st: 9/10 i love ff vii and tifa 
2nd: 4/10 not likin anytin bout it


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 25, 2005)

8/10 nice animation
7/10 oversaturated


----------



## BattousaiMS (Nov 25, 2005)

8/10

The typing needs to be more clear.


----------



## Yamainu (Nov 25, 2005)

10/10. Those are really cool!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 25, 2005)

8/10  I like it. Maybe just decrease the width a bit and blend the stock.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 26, 2005)

nice simple brushing. bg colour should be a little lighter if you wanted it to look like the stock. 7/10


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 26, 2005)

both get a 9/10 there great


----------



## Gene (Nov 26, 2005)

1st - Very nice. 8/10
2nd - BG and font don't really match the picture. Overall, the whole sig. doesn't flow very well. 5/10


----------



## BooYah (Nov 26, 2005)

narukage siggy- hmmm i like the stock..but on the left side its kinda empty and the color its dull 7/10


----------



## Raziel (Nov 26, 2005)

Quite a jaggy transparent sig, but you're definately improving....7.2/10


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2005)

9/10 , nice usage od the render and the colors are hawt, only thing that couldve been a bit better is the vector. Hawt shit fo sho.


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 26, 2005)

8/10
It's kinda too faded


----------

